# Me han cerrado el canal de youtube por opinar en contra de las feminazis



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
La razon?

"Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."

Cuales seran esas otras infracciones de las condiciones de servicio? porque obviamente no he espameado nada ni he hecho nada engañoso. Y si es asi, por favor que me lo digan. Pero es que ni un triste mail he recibido por parte de Youtube. Un dia te levantas y te encuentras que todo se ha ido a tomar por culo.

Y como les importas una puta mierda a ese gigante que es Youtube, ni te contestan. Aun recuerdo en 2007 o por ahi, en unas charlas sobre internet, donde le dije al director de Youtube en su cara, delante de todos, micro en mano, que por que cerraban cuentas y escondian la mano. No sabia donde esconderse ni que decir. A dia de hoy no van ya a ninguna charla, porque hay miles de personas mosqueadas con su actitud de mierda y sadrian escaldados. Se han blindado detras de una capa y lo unico que puedes hacer es rezar para que no te cierren la cuenta.

Llevo años siendo critico con el movimiento fascista feminazi. Soy una de las pocas voces discordantes que pone en tela de juicio lo que estan haciendo en el mundo de la prostitucion y el porno. Eso me ha creado infinidad de enemigos. Eso ha creado que muchos denuncien mi cuenta. Cuando se llega a un buen numero de denuncias, te cierran la cuenta, sin mas. Ni strikes ni pollas. Strikes he dicho? habia veces en las que mi cuenta estaba con 2 strikes durante meses, a punto de caer, entonces caducaba un strike y volvian a poner otro, asi un monton de tiempo. A dia de hoy no tenia ninguno. Y zas.
Sospecho que las feminazis han iniciado una limpia y que muchos mas caerán.

Estoy meditando que hacer, si crearme otro canal o pasar de ellos definitivamente. En esos 6 años que he tenido el canal he ganado unos 200 euros en total, asi que por dinero no es, es por pasarmelo bien y porque a mucha gente le gusta lo que hago.


En fin, era solo para deciros que me parece una autentica sobrada lo que hace Youtube y que algun dia les estallará en la cara. Y poco a poco la gente irá abandonando esa mierda de plataforma.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Hola forero nuevo.

Te interesaría ser un posicionadito de la guarde? Pues es mucho esfuerzo pero vale la pena. Ten ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Jun 2020)

Eso no vende, hamijo. Tienes que ser* mainstream* con temáticas específicas: gyms, cocina, videojuegos, música...... lo que sea. Es muy loable lo que hacéis muchos youtubers, pero a esa gente (los jerifaltes de utub) no les interesan los problemas.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

También nos vale una foto con el cartel "Pajarotto forero revelación 2020 Burbujas".

O eliminar foropl con el botón rojo.

Cualquiera de las dos es válida.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Crea un canal en twitch, si eres el verdadero torbe sube foto con un cartel donde ponga burbuja.info


----------



## LADRIC (15 Jun 2020)

torbe haz foto de tu polla con papel que diga MARKKVS MANDA para saber que eres tu


----------



## FilibustHero (15 Jun 2020)

El torbe hace mil años que dejó yotube


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe soy hijo tuyo ¿¿¿porque no me reconoces??? Quiero el piso de gran via en herencia!! Lo más seguro es que lo venda porque me da asco que los sofás y las camas estén lefadas. Soy muy maniático con el semen reseco porque carcome la madera.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

que soy yoooooo


----------



## alex2020 (15 Jun 2020)

En Youtube no se puede hacer lo q te da la gana, hay que mantener cierto civismo. Youtube no es un pozo de meirda como burbuja.

Taluec


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

¿¿Papá??¿Hola?


----------



## Jsn (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo




Buen intento, pero el post-it tiene más photoshop que el posado de Ana Obrgón en la playa.


----------



## rayban00 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Eres muy grande torbe. Bienvenido al foro, esta es tu casa

El último reducto de la libertad que aún queda en pie en este país


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Coño, le iba a pedir que enseñara la patita para demostrar que era verdad, pero es verdad.

Oiga, pues qué espera, ¿que en Jewtube se respete la libertad de expresión? En esa plataforma que no es una plataforma, sino una editora, hay una agenda que se llama marxismo cultural, y los que se mueven no salen en la foto. ¿Se ha leído usted _1984_, de Orwell? Pues eso. Los comisarios políticos censuran lo que va en contra de la narrativa oficial.

Y los comisarios políticos están todos en los mass-mierda o medios de desinformación de masas. Qué nos va a contar que no sepamos.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Entré aqui porque una vez me pararon dos tios en el centro comercial Plenilunio para hacerse una foto conmigo, y me dijeron que en el foro burbuja se me queria mucho. No lo conocia, asi que me di una vuelta por aqui y me dije, a ver, y finalmente me hice una cuenta


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Bitchute es su amigo. De momento. A no ser que sea también infiltrado o surja una plataforma mejor.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Jun 2020)

Gracias por los buenos ratos del foro pl. Una pena que durante la cuarentena no tuvieras compasión de los pajeros y liberaras el acceso a los videos de la sección de Parejitas. Me daba un morbo especial la Jessi y el Raul. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Eres el coletas de Libertad y lo que surja?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Jun 2020)

Coño Torbe esto sí que no me lo esperaba.

La verdad que YouTube es un pozo de mierda en el que si te vas a ciertos temas que al marxismo cultural le resultan incómodos van a por tí y te cazan como ya has visto. Les jode que les lleven la contraria en una red social y que encima se tenga tanta repercusión porque son conscientes de lo frágil que es su discurso pero como tienen todo comprado pueden silenciar en redes sociales hasta que la gente se harte de verdad y no nos calle ni el tato.

Lo único que se me ocurriría como una especie de parche para salvaguardar lo del cierre del canal sería tal vez algún tipo de blog o buscar una plataforma de vídeos que esté menos controlada que YouTube.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Jsn dijo:


> Buen intento, pero el post-it tiene más photoshop que el posado de Ana Obrgón en la playa.



Pues el post-it tiene la sombra del dedo y todo, yo creo que tiene todas las papeletas para ser él.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (15 Jun 2020)

Es no entiendo que cojones hacéis aún con cuentas en esos putos estercoleros intelectuales.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Ostia puta es verdad, pues con lo de youtube jodido lo tienes, pero puedes aprender de dientecillos y crearte un canal de twitch si es que necesitas cash sano, o un pantreon o algo asi

Este es dientecillos



Por cierto pasame por privado el numero de algunas de las actrices que han trabajado para ti, que es para hacerles una oferta que no puedan rechazar


----------



## Punitivum (15 Jun 2020)

Coño, pero si tenemos al Tito Torbe, jajaja! 
Es verdad que para celebrar el 8 de marzo hiciste un bukake? No es que sea seguidor tuyo, pero cabreas a las feminazis y eso me gusta.


----------



## ArturoB (15 Jun 2020)

Hola tito TORB. Ahora que te lo estabas currando con buena iluminación, enfoque etc...van y te lo chapan

Yo creo que tienes muchas cosas que contar y tu opinión interesa a mucha gente, así que busca la manera de seguir.


----------



## HATE (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe en burbuja. 

Brutal.


----------



## John Connor (15 Jun 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo mitiquisimo.

Torbe, como es posible que en tu carrera hayas follado a hiper-pibones tipo Aletta Ocean y que luego en el siguiente video te pinches a una tia que no le dariamos ni la hora en el Mencabrona?


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Yo tuve un amigo que hizo un bukkake con torbe hace ya más de una década y el muy inconsciente no tuvo la precaución de ponerse un antifaz o máscara para que no lo reconocieran y otro amigo en común vio la foto de su jeto en la página del 20 Minutos, creo que era.

Este ex-amigo se hizo amigo de Torbe, pero creo que al final salieron tarifando. Bueno, la verdad es que ha salido tarifando con todo el mundo que ha tenido algo cercano a él.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Jun 2020)

Una cosa es criticar a las feminazis y otra ser un incel resentido con las mujeres.
Igual se te fue de las manos.

Muchos hombres que critican a las feminazis actúan igual de ellas fomentando una guerra de sexos en vez de exponer el feminismo financiado por fundaciones de un determinado magnate llamado George.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Torbe en burbuja.
> 
> Brutal.



¿Y qué esperaba? Aquí termina todo el mundo que rechaza la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto y la falta de libertad. Por eso, aquí "habemos" rojos, fachas, progres, maricones, heteros, genios, idiotas, troles... Esto es como 4chan, pero a la española.


----------



## John Connor (15 Jun 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Torbe en burbuja.
> 
> Brutal.



Tenemo a Torbe, a Iker Jimenez, etc, etc.

La actualidad se cuece en este floro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2020)

En todo caso, *Fólleselos, eso los confundir*á


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Lo malo es cuando el "árbitro" te saca a ti la roja por hacer la mitad de la mitad de lo que ha hecho el otro al que ni le sacó la amarilla.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

John Connor dijo:


> Tenemo a Torbe, a Iker Jimenez, etc, etc.
> 
> La actualidad se cuece en este floro.



Al final acaba aquí todo el mundo que quiere un poco de libertad de expresión. También tuvimos a Centenator.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (15 Jun 2020)

Se han radicalizado un montón con la nueva CEO. Si tiene un canal con contenido que vaya en contra de lo políticamente correcto estás bailando en la cuerda floja. 

No es que me alegre por ti, porque te habrá costado tus cientos de horas de trabajo, pero me alegro de tanta censura si a la larga sirve para que haya una migración importante de gente a otras plataformas como bittube o bitchute.



Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Te has dibujado la polla muy larga bribón


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



yo seguía tu canal desde el inicio, una putada lo que te han hecho pero el ser políticamente incorrecto hoy día tiene un precio


----------



## Autótrofo (15 Jun 2020)

Hola tito Torbe.

Burbuja es un pozo de odio con tentáculos, no te dejes engañar en ningún momento.

Pero si algo positivo tiene burbuja que apenas encuentras allá afuera es que te dicen las cosas a la cara sobre cualquier tema. Pura y puta realidad descarnada. Es como ver a la tía a la que te has fockado la noche anterior roncando y sin maquillaje. Lo que ves es lo que hay, y es algo desagradable pero necesario.

Sobre Youtube: Es una empresa privada con una línea editorial progre y a sus canales se los f**** como quiere. 

En el mundo anglosajón (que nos lleva años de ventaja), los youtubers que no comulgan con esa línea editorial han sido desmonetizados, baneados y escarniados cuando se ha podido. A uno de ellos incluso le echaron... ¡de Patreon! (Sargón de Akkad).

Mi consejo es que no tengas todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Los Youtubers contrapelistas más exitosos usan varias estrategias:

- Directos sanos en twich y younow que luego los trocean en vídeos de youtube para monetizar al máximo. (Quien paga manda y younow lo banean menos).

- Usa diminutivos. Evita las palabras prohibidas. Muchos youtubers hablan de violines, acabación vital, amazonismo, afrofilia, afrofobia... no te dejes atrapar por palabras que han sido baneadas.

- Nunca usar música con copyright. nunca usar vídeos de otros canales sin pasarlos por un "filtro VHS", "filtro viejuno" que modifica lo suficiente la imagen como para que no puedan pedir copyright. Puedes ver muestras de ello en cualquier canal de salseo.

- En cada vídeo haz una coletilla: unos segundos finales, siempre los mismos, anunciando una página tuya (en el vídeo, no en la descripción) diciendo que el día que caigas pueden encontrarte ahí.

Un saludo y acabas de entrar en una batalla muy vieja, muy vieja. Y muy larga, muy larga.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Estoy dandole vueltas a ver que hago, igual me hago 3 canales, no querias taza?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jun 2020)

Manda un vocaroo y tu identidad quedara fuera de toda sospecha.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

muchas gracias por tus consejos, los tendre en cuenta


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder hala, ahi teneis



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Manda un vocaroo y tu identidad quedara fuera de toda sospecha.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Jun 2020)

Dile a Ozito que se registre también.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Estoy dandole vueltas a ver que hago, igual me hago 3 canales, no querias taza?



Es una forma de luchar contra esos femimarxistas, utilizar sus propios instrumentos de opresión contra ellos. ¿Que te borran un canal? Te creas otro; u otros tropecientos. Y, mientras tanto, vas salvando tus contenidos en plataformas alternativas.


----------



## vbzfgbzfbzxbzxze3445 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Estoy dandole vueltas a ver que hago, igual me hago 3 canales, no querias taza?



¿Te vas a hacer uno para jugar a Minecraft? Podrias hacer villacerda con cubitos de esos


----------



## Neo Titan (15 Jun 2020)

Grande Torbe, eres un tio incomodo para esta sociedad, hay casos en los que han borrado canales como a antisitema 666 o Rafapal, se han creado otros canales y hay siguen todavia, segun las normas de youtube una vez te han cerrado un canal, te cierran los que te crees de forma automatica, pero eso no suele pasar, a mi me da que tu canal no lo ha cerrado el algoritmo, si no un trabajador del propio youtube de forma manual ya que eres bastante conocido.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que podríamos crearle un hilo en el ático al tito Torbe, es el sitio más apropiado para él. Y quizás en Temas Calientes.


----------



## t_chip (15 Jun 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Una cosa es criticar a las feminazis y otra ser un incel resentido con las mujeres.
> Igual se te fue de las manos.
> 
> Muchos hombres que critican a las feminazis actúan igual de ellas fomentando una guerra de sexos en vez de exponer el feminismo financiado por fundaciones de un determinado magnate llamado George.



!Si te parece les vamos a reír las gracias a las feminazis ad eternum, hasta que ya por fin nos manden suicidarnos a todos en una ceremonia multitudinaria, tipo bautismo de los testigos de Jehová, pero sangriento!

!Eres más tonto que Abundio en un concurso de tontos!


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Youtube es el neocensor franquista de los 50, el neocurilla que te obliga a acatar los mandamientos, te obliga a ir a misa y dice que no te masturbes, que te quedarás ciego, mientras él les peta los ojales de tiernos infantes inocentes. El progremierdismo marxista cultural es la nueva religión; a los apóstatas y pecadores los condenan a torturas, a la hoguera y al ostracismo.

Basta que digas algo en contra de los maricones, de los negros, de los inmigrantes, de los progremierdas, de la inmigración o, en fin, algo en contra de la moralidad y los mandamientos neomarxistas, para que te manden a los comisarios políticos del tribunal inquisitorial, te acosen hasta el punto de perder tu trabajo y te metan en la habitación 101 para reeducarte.

Orwell fue un visionario. Estamos en pleno _1984_ y la mayor parte de la población ni se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## rayban00 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe en burbuja, es lo que faltaba para engrandecer este floro.

Forocarros ya es un nido de rojos feminazis y te censuran.

Sobre lo de Torbe y su problema con jewtube. Deberías irte de esa plataforma, todo esta politizado. 

Si criticas el coronatimo, o cualquier mierda globalista, como las feminazis, es cuestión de tiempo que te quiten la cuenta. 

Estas a merced de ellos. Hay muchos youtubers que están migrando a otras plataformas donde se gana más y hay libertad como Vimeo o Twich


----------



## t_chip (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Un placer conocerte foristicamente.
Bienvenido al oasis de libertad que hace habitable este desierto vital.


----------



## rayban00 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Puedes alegar, y que te digan que videos infringen sus mierdas, y lo pones oculto o los eliminas.

Esos si que son fachas, que eliminan a cualquiera que no sea un niño rata de mierda


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

A Redonkulas le metieron dos "strikes" por hablar de cosas MGTOW y contra las femimarxistas y se ha tenido que autocensurar, así que pone los vídeos editados en YouTube y en Bitchute pone los vídeos completos. Y lo que dice usted, mientras, guarrillas por ahí, haciendo de todo y enseñándolo todo y femimarxistas pidiendo matar o castrar a los hombres y tan panchas.


----------



## cebollo (15 Jun 2020)

Leí Sapiens porque lo recomendaste en un video.


----------



## Straton (15 Jun 2020)

abre canal en bitchute

BitChute is a peer-to-peer social video platform.


----------



## Straton (15 Jun 2020)

No se si será el torbe original pero si que han cerrado el canal de yeutube de torbe que hijos de puta, tenía vídeos interesantes y divertidos.


----------



## vbzfgbzfbzxbzxze3445 (15 Jun 2020)

Debería hacerse un canal de twitch y hacer directos contando sus historias, así ganaría cercanía y creo que no te echan por enseñar pezón masculino


----------



## EGO (15 Jun 2020)

Jewtube apesta cada dia mas.

No puedes subir un discurso de Hitler o meterte con las feminazis...pero sin embargo permiten que las niñatas de 12 años enseñen el ojete y que hayan videos pro incesto con tias ya entradas en años poniendose bikinis delante de su padre.

Cada dia es mas dificil encontrar videos en condiciones.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

EGO dijo:


> Jewtube apesta cada dia mas.
> 
> No puedes subir un discurso de Hitler o meterte con las feminazis...pero sin embargo permiten que las niñatas de 12 años enseñen el ojete y que hayan videos pro incesto con tias ya entradas en años poniendose bikinis delante de su padre.
> 
> Cada dia es mas dificil encontrar videos en condiciones.



Hay profesores de historia a los que les han chapado el canal por hablar del tío Adolfo o por mostrar imágenes de época con esvásticas. Nos ha jodido, si hablas de la IIGM tienes que hablar de Adolfo por cojones.

Es ultrajante.


----------



## Esflinter (15 Jun 2020)

John Connor dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mitiquisimo.
> 
> Torbe, como es posible que en tu carrera hayas follado a hiper-pibones tipo Aletta Ocean y que luego en el siguiente video te pinches a una tia que no le dariamos ni la hora en el Mencabrona?



Hiper pibon si


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



migra tus videos a donde no te los tumben.
eso ha hecho roberto vaquero, que tambien ha recibido el azote de ese colectivo.


----------



## John Connor (15 Jun 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Hiper pibon si



Mirate cuando se la pincho Torbe.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Jun 2020)

Welcome

Hilo mitico


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Autótrofo dijo:


> Hola tito Torbe.
> 
> Burbuja es un pozo de odio con tentáculos, no te dejes engañar en ningún momento.
> 
> ...



que es eso de filtro vhs?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (15 Jun 2020)

pago por un bukkake con conforeros de temas calientes mientras alguien a grito pelado predica con las palabras de algún post de jesus lo dijo.


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Straton dijo:


> abre canal en bitchute
> 
> BitChute is a peer-to-peer social video platform.



ahi lo abrio roberto vaquero. pero pronto pondran opcion de monetizar y veras como se acaba la libertad asique los anunciantes exijan censura.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Jun 2020)

@Torbe en este foro contamos con una gran cantera de foreras que estarian encantadas de participar en una de tus producciones.


----------



## Mitsou (15 Jun 2020)

ahora sólo falta el post de ayd randiano explicando los peligros de los bukkakes y cómo prepararse para el bukkake zombie para cerrar el círculo virtuoso


----------



## Not Sure (15 Jun 2020)

Hola Torbe, bienvenido crack. Youtube hace tiempo que cayó, este es su equipo de ofendiditos dedicados a censurar. Imagínate la chapa de irte a tomar algo con cualquiera de ellos....






Localizados en Silicon Valley, centro neurálgico de la progresía y lo políticamente correcto donde reina la depravación sexual y la destrucción de la familia.

Yo de ti seguiría en LBRY, es donde se están yendo todos los censurados de Jewtube: LBRY - Content Freedom

Tus seguidores creo que son bastante fieles, la mayoría debería seguirte a la nueva plataforma.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Jun 2020)

Lo que esta claro es que alguien te tiene en el punto de mira

Porque hay muchos youtubers que ponen a parir a las femilocas y tienen audiencia y ahi siguen


----------



## Avila256 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Cuando en Youtube ves de todo, violencia ( mutilaciones, violaciones etc..etc... de todo últimamente.

Pero una feminazi siempre tiene prioridad sobre todo ello.


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2020)

¿qué fué de tu página web? ¿te la chaparon o qué, cansaliebres?


----------



## Play_91 (15 Jun 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> !Si te parece les vamos a reír las gracias a las feminazis ad eternum, hasta que ya por fin nos manden suicidarnos a todos en una ceremonia multitudinaria, tipo bautismo de los testigos de Jehová, pero sangriento!
> 
> !Eres más tonto que Abundio en un concurso de tontos!



Yo soy anti feminazis pero me refiero que hay inceles que se les va de las manos porque proyectan su resentimiento con las mujeres.
Eso es lo que he dicho y queda muy lejos a reir las gracias a feminazis que son = a un machista incel resentido pero en mujer básicamente y financiadas (feminismo) por élites.


----------



## Autótrofo (15 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> que es eso de filtro vhs?






Es un programita simple para hacer parecer que un video viene de una de esas cintas VHS que ponían las fechas, tenían imperfecciones y mala calidad de imagen.

Todo ello es para modificar la imagen lo suficiente como para que no salte el copyright. Muchos youtuber además aceleran la velocidad del video a 1.5 (audio y video).

Todo sea por monetizar.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Y pensar que en 2003 me follé a una tia que trabajaba en youtube... tenia que haber mantenido el contacto jaja
Ahora estoy pensando en crearme 5 canales de youtube, solo por joder un poquito. A ver si me los cierran todos ahora...


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Como surfeaste la ola de internet, el puto amo. Pocas personas han sacado tanto con tan poco. Aquí en España ni te cuento. Ya sólo por éso, respect. Y bueno porque todos venimos del foro de PL.
Pero en los últimos vídeos se te veía triste y alicaído, ¿sucedió algo? ¿o es el ennui existencial? ¿Tienes el tlf de Nekane?


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Y pensar que en 2003 me follé a una tia que trabajaba en youtube... tenia que haber mantenido el contacto jaja
> Ahora estoy pensando en crearme 5 canales de youtube, solo por joder un poquito. A ver si me los cierran todos ahora...



Pero si en 2003 no existía youtube, rascanalgas...

Anda no te tires más pegotes


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (15 Jun 2020)

Te JODES por grabar tan mal a las tias en tus escenas

Por no grabarlas de pie cómo se desnudan poco a poco. Por esos planos de mierda

¿qué fobia teneis los que grabais porno con que se vea a una actriz de pie con ropa normal e ir quitandosela poco a poco?? Nos teneis hasta los cojones


----------



## Navarrra (15 Jun 2020)

Dios te ha castigado por pecador.

Abraza la fe de Cristo y redímete de tus pecados.


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

me he explicado mal, me la folle en 2003, y luego mas tarde me entere de que trabajaba en youtube


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> me he explicado mal, me la folle en 2003, y luego mas tarde me entere de que trabajaba en youtube



Tenemos en el foro a un tio con retraso mental pero que tiene una polla enorme

Ver porno de este bicharraco debe de ser como ver a un MAMUT embistiendo. Que le pongan zorras con pinta de asquerositas y odiosas, para que este cabron las REVIENTE sin piedad. Pornazo rollo casero, todo muy amater, que le de mas morbo al asunto. Todo muy guarrote y aficionado. SAcarias mucho mas dinero. Yo de ti no me lo pensaba. 

Es el forero @Tonto_Ingenuo


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro


----------



## Neo Titan (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Nuncafollismo, Chortinas pizpiretas, Mañaco alfota, derroicion, barra de hiero en el maletero, bmw rugiendo, golden cadenas


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Autótrofo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 347445
> 
> 
> Es un programita simple para hacer parecer que un video viene de una de esas cintas VHS que ponían las fechas, tenían imperfecciones y mala calidad de imagen.
> ...



que chulisimo. como se llama el programa y donde se puede conseguir?


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Derroguido, furia porcina, cipoteca, chortina, huelebragas, avric bien jrande, perrapvta, bigotuda, charo, Calvópez, demigrante, empresaurio, latún, lonchafinista, cuencoarrocista, viogenizar, pepito, floro, cáncer de sidrac, pompero...

Son de las más importantes. Algunas ya están cayendo en desuso.


----------



## Vistalegre (15 Jun 2020)

Muchos youtubers se están pasando a lbry.tv

Es una putada porque la gente está acostumbrada a YouTube y no migra tan facilmente a otras plataformas. 

Todo lo que sea luchar contra esa mafia es bienvenido. 

Ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## Delco (15 Jun 2020)

Jsn dijo:


> Buen intento, pero el post-it tiene más photoshop que el posado de Ana Obrgón en la playa.



La foto tiene los metadatos del iPhone XS Max, concretamente la foto está hecha con la cámara frontal. Dudo que no sea real la foto. 

Aunque por otra parte, también está la metaetiqueta del Photoscape...


----------



## Delco (15 Jun 2020)

Si eres Torbe de verdad, un saludo crack.

Uno de mis antihéroes favoritos. Un viva la virgen y un sudapollista de manual.

PD: Si por casualidac conoces a José Córdoba dile que se registre en burbuja también.


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (15 Jun 2020)

Not Sure dijo:


> Hola Torbe, bienvenido crack. Youtube hace tiempo que cayó, este es su equipo de ofendiditos dedicados a censurar. Imagínate la chapa de irte a tomar algo con cualquiera de ellos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putas, gordas y maricones, lo de siempre


----------



## Vistalegre (15 Jun 2020)

Not Sure dijo:


> Hola Torbe, bienvenido crack. Youtube hace tiempo que cayó, este es su equipo de ofendiditos dedicados a censurar. Imagínate la chapa de irte a tomar algo con cualquiera de ellos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Autótrofo (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Lo más importante es evitar las palabras prohibidas cuando quieras hablar MAL de algo.

Para "feminismo" puedes utilizar amazonismo (feminazismo, hembrismo y tal ya lo pilla el algoritmo).
Para "inmigrantes" puedes usar "ingenieros wakandeños" ó "pagapensiones".

Jamás utilices palabras polémicas en el título de un vídeo. Para hablar de protestas de tal o cual tipo usa eufemismos tipo "El picnic que se ha montado en Sol".

Y así... Si te equivocas de tecla, desmonetizado. Si te equivocas mucho de tecla, baneado. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



El miedo tiene que cambiar de bando.


----------



## Pressak (15 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido a burbuja!

Aqui te sentirás como en casa, somos el ultimo reducto de libertad en español


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Jun 2020)

Pues parece que es él de verdad, su canal ya no aparece en yt.
Qué puta mierda.
De vez en cuando me reía con sus mamahuevadas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Jun 2020)

Todo el que luche contra el Sistema cuenta con mis respetos.

Sigue combatiendo, Torbe. Y bienvenido.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (15 Jun 2020)

FilibustHero dijo:


> El torbe hace mil años que dejó yotube



Hablar sin saber es gratis.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (15 Jun 2020)

Jsn dijo:


> Buen intento, pero el post-it tiene más photoshop que el posado de Ana Obrgón en la playa.



Tonterías, sin fundamento.


----------



## Reilly (15 Jun 2020)

@Torbe ánimo. Es la nueva subnormalidad. Censura del NWO. 

¿Que opinas del BLM? Deberías hacer algún directo respondiendo preguntas.

Saludos y bienvenido a este nuestro hamado floro.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> me he explicado mal, me la folle en 2003, y luego mas tarde me entere de que trabajaba en youtube



Una vez que has entrado en el foro, y teniendo en cuenta que siempre has sido un innovador, deberías sacarle provecho. El tema vírgenes femeninas está muy trillado, aquí tienes un fuente inagotable de vírgenes masculinos, muchos oligofrénicos.

Esa dualidad, indigencia mental + falta de belleza, siempre te ha dado resultado. Estás en el sitio indicado, hay material de sobra, lo comprobarás en breve.

Podría ser un nicho de mercado nuevo, en algunos casos deberías darles instrucciones básicas, diferentes orificios, usos, costumbres, etc, pero creo que merecería la pena.

Espero que aquí dejes atrás esa triste melancolía que caracterizaba muchos de tus videos en youtube, aunque para mí eran los más interesantes.


----------



## patsy (15 Jun 2020)

@Torbe, dejame follarme a la ramona, anda tirate el rollo tito...
por cierto, welcome to burbuja y tal


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Jun 2020)

Yo soy un putero nato. ¿Quién se ha muerto aquí, Paquita?


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Jun 2020)

turboc, porque vendiste el foro a los sucnors de gintonics y mundele?


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido al foro Torbe.
Este señor es de los pocos famosos de este país que tiene pelotas de decir lo que todos piensan, pero se callan para no enfadar a las feminazis y ensuciar su imagen pública de progre intachable. 
¿Sabes por qué van a por ti?
Porque tu canal ha ido subiendo como la espuma y te has vuelto peligroso para el "sistema".
Te animo a que sigas subiendo contenido en otras plataformas, eres un tío que ha vivido más cosas que la mayoría de la gente, sabes expresarte y tienes un punto de vista crítico.
A seguir dando caña crack, a ver si otros famosos siguen tu ejemplo y empiezan a dejar en evidencia la pantomima de país en el que viven.


----------



## Disfrutad lo subvertido (15 Jun 2020)

Dos cosas

1. ¿De qué coño os quejáis de la subversión cultural que sufre occidente y de la propaganda ideológica mientras estáis en medios que son plataformas a favor de esto? ¿De verdad os pensáis que en pleno siglo XXI las corporaciones se rigen por las ¨leyes¨ oferta-demanda y no son simples brazos del ¨sistema¨?

2. ¿No veis que no funciona ser_ internet warriors_? Esto se combate en la vida real, con actos, sin miedo. Ya basta de videos, memes y mierdas ¨honk honk¨ y comenzad a enfrentaros de verdad al problema, EN LA VIDA REAL, con cada acto y cada palabra. Sin miedo. A mi solo me ha intentado coaccionar y desprestigiar una feminista en toda mi vida, y no lo hizo otra vez porque me encargué de humillarla públicamente y en persona nada más empezó a soltar veneno por la boca. Fue su primera y última vez. Y ni un defensor aliade salió en su ayuda porque me encargué de que se viera que sufriría el mismo destino que la puta feminista de mierda.

Dicho esto, Torbe vive de un negocio que ha hecho que el hombre del siglo XXI esté profundamente hipersexualizado y salido constantemente, que en contraste con el feminismo y la destrucción de las relaciones hombre-mujer hace que el varón esté en una situación de frustración constante. No me das ninguna pena, tu negocio es una herramienta del globalismo y la oligarquía para subvertir, eres un traidor lucrándote de ello.

No hay nada que le venga mejor al feminismo que un hombre constantemente salido e insatisfecho ya que mediante el sexo es muy dominable. Porque el porno no te satisface a medio-largo plazo, te vuelve dependiente de él para durante unos segundos utilizarlo de válvula de escape a una frustación constante en base a unas expectativas creadas que son ilusorias. Como un yonki con su metadona.

Púdrete, escoria.


----------



## Ming I (15 Jun 2020)

Te han chapado por soltar el clasico todes putes?
o que?


----------



## Herodotez (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



@Torbe, de primero de Burbuja:

"¿TRAGAS O ESCUPES?"

Y en el caso que comentas puedes añadir :

""SIEMPRE LE ECHAMOS 20 LEFAZOS"

Y ya si le pides a la homenajeada que diga en alto después de recibir crema:

"TOCHOVISTA ES MI PASTOR, NADA ME FALTA"

Lo petas.

Bienvenido al frenopático, no sé si habrás saludado ya a nuestros foreros del CNI y de la Unidad de Delitos Telemáticos de la Guardia Civil.

También tenemos por aquí a muchos famosos encubiertos. A algunos como Iker Jiménez lo tenemos claro, y otros como tu vicepresidente el Chepas lo sospechamos.


----------



## patsy (15 Jun 2020)

pero tu no decias ayer que se acabaron las putas? vaya fuerza de voluntad de mierda coñooooooo


----------



## Torbe (15 Jun 2020)

Gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de apoyo
Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver que hago y si vuelvo a yutube espero hacerlo mejor, eso si, sin callarme nada. Conozco a muchos famosos q nunca se mojan en nada porque tienen miedo al que diran o a q no les llamen mas. No es mi caso, soy independiente, no dependo de nadie. Y por eso no me corto en decir lo q pienso. Pero este golpe bajo de yutube no me lo esperaba. En fin, habra que hacer las cosas con mas cuidado


----------



## patsy (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de apoyo
> Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver que hago y si vuelvo a yutube espero hacerlo mejor, eso si, sin callarme nada. Conozco a muchos famosos q nunca se mojan en nada porque tienen miedo al que diran o a q no les llamen mas. No es mi caso, soy independiente, no dependo de nadie. Y por eso no me corto en decir lo q pienso. Pero este golpe bajo de yutube no me lo esperaba. En fin, habra que hacer las cosas con mas cuidado



pero entonces a la ramona me la puedo tirar o no?


----------



## Autótrofo (15 Jun 2020)

Tito Torbe, una última cosa que te puede venir bien:

Contacta con los youtuber Dalas Review y Javi Oliveira. Su contenido es salseo y no te va a interesar pero tienen mucha experiencia en levantar de nuevo sus canales cuando se los han tirado los fans o la propia plataforma.

A Dalas en concreto le llevaron a juicio con todos los medios de comunicación en contra. Y ahí sigue, libre y en Youtube.

Tú, como ellos, vas a tener que contratar a abogados. Suerte.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de apoyo
> Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver que hago y si vuelvo a yutube espero hacerlo mejor, eso si, sin callarme nada. Conozco a muchos famosos q nunca se mojan en nada porque tienen miedo al que diran o a q no les llamen mas. No es mi caso, soy independiente, no dependo de nadie. Y por eso no me corto en decir lo q pienso. Pero este golpe bajo de yutube no me lo esperaba. En fin, habra que hacer las cosas con mas cuidado



Eso es como en Jewllywood, que los que se escondían antes eran los maricones y los que se esconden ahora son los conservadores porque, de lo contrario, nadie los llama para darles trabajo. Es la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto.

Hombre, lo de Jewtube si no se lo esperaba es que no ha estado prestando atención o estaba usted en la parra, a lo suyo. Anda que no hay canales que han chapado por ahí o les han sacado la amarilla por ir en contra de la narrativa de la agenda del NOM. Se censura y castiga todo lo que vaya contra el multiculturalismo, el femimarxismo y el mariconismo LGTBQXTJKSVJWEASKG. Todo lo que no sea progremierdismo, vaya.

Luego hablan de libertad de expresión y tolerancia. Ellos no paran de atosigar, acosar, doxear e incordiar de malos modos a los que se oponen a sus ideas, y tú les dices algo, incluso razonada y educadamente, y ya eres Franco, Hitler, facha, carca, nazi y un asesino que quiere matar a seis millones de judíos.

Aquí tenemos de todo y nos tiramos los trastos los unos a los otros, especialmente los conservadores y los progremierdas, pero por lo menos aún se permite la pluralidad y hay gente de la ideología contraria con la que aún se puede tener una conversación civilizada.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Hola tito torbe, yo te tengo en mi avatar, eres mi dios, por favore no dejes youtube hamijoo


----------



## Joloan (15 Jun 2020)

Genial, Torbe en burbuja, lo que nos faltaba. Aunque su primer hilo tenía que haber sido un oslafo, y no venir lloriqueando, que eres un puto ídolo, aunque sinceramente tu porno no me gusta, si me gustó tu libro, sexo cerdo o algo así, hace muchos años que me lo regaló mi mujer.


----------



## CaCO3 (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Entré aqui porque una vez me pararon dos tios en el centro comercial Plenilunio para hacerse una foto conmigo, y me dijeron que en el foro burbuja se me queria mucho. No lo conocia, asi que me di una vuelta por aqui y me dije, a ver, y finalmente me hice una cuenta



En burbuja hay un buen puñado de foreros que en su moemnto frecuentaban el foro de Putalocura.

En cuanto a yutube, es una putada Yo me pasaba por tu canal de vez en cuando a mirar qué habías subido. Algunos vídeos, gné, pero otros me parecían que contenían reflexiones interesantes.


----------



## Disfrutad lo subvertido (15 Jun 2020)

Que genial este reducto de libertad disidente, pongo una respuesta en este hilo destrozando vuestra lógica de disidentes controlados y la moderación me lo censura a posteriori con el mensaje de: a la espera de que un moderador lo revise (es decir, que no se va a aceptar nunca, ya me la sé esta jugada).

Y si intento volverlo a postear igual, me lo censuran.

Torbe no es un disidente, es un tipo que se lucra con uno de los brazos y herramientas de la subversión: la pornografía.

Como podéis ver lo han ocultado a posteriori ya que hay un thanks previo:





*YA VEO LO LIBRE QUE ES ESTE FORO.*


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (15 Jun 2020)

Urine Drinker dijo:


> Tenemos en el foro a un tio con retraso mental pero que tiene una polla enorme
> 
> Ver porno de este bicharraco debe de ser como ver a un MAMUT embistiendo. Que le pongan zorras con pinta de asquerositas y odiosas, para que este cabron las REVIENTE sin piedad. Pornazo rollo casero, todo muy amater, que le de mas morbo al asunto. Todo muy guarrote y aficionado. SAcarias mucho mas dinero. Yo de ti no me lo pensaba.
> 
> Es el forero @Tonto_Ingenuo



Ha nacido una estrella


----------



## Mike Tycoon (15 Jun 2020)

Urine Drinker dijo:


> Tenemos en el foro a un tio con retraso mental pero que tiene una polla enorme
> 
> Ver porno de este bicharraco debe de ser como ver a un MAMUT embistiendo. Que le pongan zorras con pinta de asquerositas y odiosas, para que este cabron las REVIENTE sin piedad. Pornazo rollo casero, todo muy amater, que le de mas morbo al asunto. Todo muy guarrote y aficionado. SAcarias mucho mas dinero. Yo de ti no me lo pensaba.
> 
> Es el forero @Tonto_Ingenuo



@Torbe HAZ QUE PASE, sería el mayor LOL de toda la dimensión


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2020)

Aquí la gente flipándose creyendo que Torbe va a ser un forero habitual a partir de ahora, qué poco lo conocen... Próximo post suyo: 24 de septiembre.


----------



## CaCO3 (15 Jun 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguido, furia porcina, cipoteca, chortina, huelebragas, avric bien jrande, perrapvta, bigotuda, charo, Calvópez, demigrante, empresaurio, latún, lonchafinista, cuencoarrocista, viogenizar, pepito, floro, cáncer de sidrac, pompero...



Que yo sepa, "demigrante" procede de forocoches y "cáncer de sidrac" de puttalocura. Fata el adjutivo "pizpireta" comúnnmente referido a la mujer joven, o sea, a la chortina; y el ya comúnmente aceptado sustantivo adjetivado "paco" (o "paco de mierda") para referirse a algo cutrecillo, anticuado y cañí, como lo es el típo "Bar Paco" de donde procede la expresión. Por ejemplo, el porno de Bruno y María en este foro nadie dudaría en llamarlo "porno paco" porque es una colecciónde "escinas paco de mierda".


----------



## Gothaus (15 Jun 2020)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Que yo sepa, "demigrante" procede de forocoches y "cáncer de sidrac" de puttalocura. Fata el adjutivo "pizpireta" comúnnmente referido a la mujer joven, o sea, a la chortina; y el ya comúnmente aceptado sustantivo adjetivado "paco" (o "paco de mierda") para referirse a algo cutrecillo, anticuado y cañí, como lo es el típo "Bar Paco" de donde procede la expresión. Por ejemplo, el porno de Bruno y María en este foro nadie dudaría en llamarlo "porno paco" porque es una colecciónde "escinas paco de mierda".



Sea como sea, se han convertido en palabras burbujarras plenamente aceptadas y sancionadas por el alto consejo de la lengua burbujista.


----------



## El jinete pálido (15 Jun 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Coño, le iba a pedir que enseñara la patita para demostrar que era verdad, pero es verdad.
> 
> Oiga, pues qué espera, ¿que en Jewtube se respete la libertad de expresión? En esa plataforma que no es una plataforma, sino una editora, hay una agenda que se llama marxismo cultural, y los que se mueven no salen en la foto. ¿Se ha leído usted _1984_, de Orwell? Pues eso. Los comisarios políticos censuran lo que va en contra de la narrativa oficial.
> 
> Y los comisarios políticos están todos en los mass-mierda o medios de desinformación de masas. Qué nos va a contar que no sepamos.



Pos esto mismo venía a decir yo, pero ya lo has dicho tú, así que me lo ahorro

Que esperabas Tito Torbe? Primer mandamiento de la nueva realidad: quien vaya contra el pensamiento único, ya sabe lo que toca, ostracismo y hostias como panes

Joder, pero es que este antro semioculto y lleno de frikazos es el único sitio que nos damos cuenta o qué???


----------



## Punitivum (15 Jun 2020)

Jabajaja!!! Me encanta!! 
Lo dicho, el Tito Torbe cabrea mucho a nuestras bigotudas. Que un hombre físicamente del montón se harte de follar y no busque la aprobación de ninguna, las destroza. 
Enviadle el currículum y dejad de llorar petardas!


----------



## PiterWas (15 Jun 2020)

Claro claro, las extranjeras que comen rabos por pasta lo hacen porque se aprovechan de ellas
Si si, no sabian que iban a salir en una peli porno, creian que las camaras eran ceniceros antriposoficos de tecnologia molecular


----------



## chemarin (15 Jun 2020)

@Torbe gran tío, qué cojones tienes con haber aguantado el acoso al que te someten. En cuanto al hilo, búscate otra plataforma, ¿vk?, ¿twitch? Y una vez la encuentres publicítala, entre todos hemos de desterrar facebook, youtube, tweeter y todos los medios del NOM.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Jun 2020)

Si esa esencia humana de las tias que maman rabo de ozito por un fajo de billetes


----------



## RAFA MORA (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Amigo, esto es muy sencillo.

Cuando aceptas usar una cuenta 
de Youtube (que no es tuya, 
sino que Youtube te la cede), 
aceptas todas sus restricciones.

Si luego haces lo que te da la gana, 
estás incumpliendo el contrato 
que aceptaste con Youtube.

¿Dónde está el problema?

Te pasaría en cualquier 
otra plataforma.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Aquí la gente flipándose creyendo que Torbe va a ser un forero habitual a partir de ahora, qué poco lo conocen... Próximo post suyo: 24 de septiembre.



Esperemos, no quiero que nadie me quite la candidatura de forero revelacion 2020.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Estoy dandole vueltas a ver que hago, igual me hago 3 canales, no querias taza?




Olvídate, para esas temáticas el jewtube es historia, el futuro está en otras plataformas como Telegram, Rafapal ha conseguido llegar a 44.000 seguidores en unas pocas semanas y ahí sube sus vídeos y audios a través del bitchute o de Lbry que sabe que le van a censurar el youtube, sigue teniendo cuenta en esta plataforma pero para los contenidos más light y para promocionar su canal en Telegram.


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (15 Jun 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esperemos, no quiero que nadie me quite la candidatura de forero revelacion 2020.



Los que os pasáis el día hablando de quién es el más popu del foro y os tomáis esto como una guerra donde hay algo que ganar os creéis que moláis mucho porque os dais bola continuamente entre vosotros (el peor es el pato, que evidentemente ya solo vive para eso: todas sus opiniones son para influenciar, los temas que trata, sus rutinas de actividad... y en realidad no le interesa hablar de nada ni pasarlo bien), pero desde fuera hacéis un ridículo espantoso.

Os viene una celebridad del mundo del LOL como Torbe y vuestro único interés es seguir meneando la colita de pavo real y chillando reclamos. No sois nadie, enteraos de una vez.


----------



## Punitivum (15 Jun 2020)

Jajajjaja Jajajjaja, esencia humana dice la señoritinga, joder, no me hagas reír así, que me ven riendo solo y me ingresan. 

Qué esencia humana? La de furcias que se dejan lefar y bukakear con la promesa de que luego serán una superestrella y podrán rodar en Estados Unidos?Pobrecitas, qué oprimidas y engañadas están! Porque claro, que luego sigan rodando porno es casualidad, no es que ellas ya habían decidido meterse en el porno, qué va! 

Así y todo, tienes a chicas que sí han conseguido su sueño dorado, como la Nekane y tantas otras. Esas que tú llamas explotadas saben lo que es una cámara y para qué sirve. 

A patalear petardas!


----------



## morethanafeeling (15 Jun 2020)

Vaya Torbe, lo siento mucho, soy suscriptor tuyo desde casi el principio de tu canal.

Viendo la deriva que ha tomado YouTube la verdad es que no me sorprende, era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe es un poco pagafantas, dejaba vivir a una gorda peliazul con él que a saber cuánto dinero le sacó  al menos si hubiera sido la dolce esa cuando tenia pelo largo o la hanna montada


----------



## Picard (15 Jun 2020)

Qué risas en el foro Putalocura allá por 2002-2003, con las FSF. Qué buenos tiempos pasé.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Urine Drinker dijo:


> al menos si hubiera sido la dolce



Que descanse en paz. Rip en Dep.

Siempre tragaba.


----------



## panxito del barsa (15 Jun 2020)




----------



## Nico (15 Jun 2020)

¿ Torbe en Burbuja ?... todavía no me lo creo !!


----------



## The Replicant (15 Jun 2020)

ya sólo falta Ozito y que monte un bukake en la guarde


----------



## Paco Chen (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Aquí tienes una mina. Hay muchos floreros dispuestos a participar en tus bukkakes...y no eyaculando precisamente


----------



## butricio (15 Jun 2020)

Que sea quien le salga de los huevos.

YouTube hace y deshace lo que le da la gana y si no nos gusta nos jodemos.

No hay más


----------



## pacoestrada (15 Jun 2020)

¿En que quedó al final lo de Nacho Vidal?.¿LLegastes a un acuerdo amistoso? Buenas noches. Ah, una vez llegué a hacerme una paja con uno de tus videos caseros. Y abre los canales que te de le gana, claro que si.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (15 Jun 2020)

Seguramente alguna apología al franquiHHmo se colaría


----------



## Adriano_ (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Épico

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



al ignore por psicopata


----------



## Inkalus (15 Jun 2020)

@Cirujano de hierro Que opina usted de este impostor, todo el mundo sabe que usted es el autentico Torbe.


----------



## fachacine (15 Jun 2020)

Antes que nada, Torbe, bienvenido, ojalá muchos famosos admitiesen abiertamente que son foreros, sólo por eso ole tus huevos. En segundo lugar, tenemos que romper el cordón umbilical que nos une a Google y Youtube, monta una web propia donde puedas colgar videos en un formato tal que el código se pueda exportar e incrustar en los mensajes de Burbuja y asunto solucionado, bye bye Youtube, seguro que aquí en el foro hay gente con conocimientos de informática que te ayudarán desinteresadamente (bueno, o a cambio de algún polvo gratis con alguna de tus putillas, ya sabes, quid pro quo...). Si te montas bien la web y tienes tráfico podrás monetizar fácilmente con banners etc (siempre que no sean muy intrusivos y no jodas la experiencia de navegación por tu web) y pagarte el alojamiento web de gratis. Insisto: hay que desenchufarse de Youtube, de Twitter y de toda esa mierda NWO y empezar a poner encima de la mesa alternativas más libres.

Si además haces un video porno con una puta buenorra y te quedas mirando a la cámara y dices "Mira Mister Nini lo que te estás perdiendo por ser tan MARICÓN" entonces ya no es que pediremos chincheta para tus hilos en Burbuja, no, es que directamente exigiremos a Calopez (el jefe de este antro) un Subforo para ti solo.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (15 Jun 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> @Torbe en este foro contamos con una gran cantera de foreras que estarian encantadas de participar en una de tus producciones.



Cierto @Torbe , mismamente la forera @Ibis está deseosa de participar en uno de tus bukkakes...


----------



## Ibis (15 Jun 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Cierto @Torbe , mismamente la forera @Ibis está deseosa de participar en uno de tus bukkakes...



Porfavar


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido! 

En este foro puedes reclutar a más de un personaje único para tus próximas películas. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hans_Asperger (15 Jun 2020)

Ibis dijo:


> Porfavar



Que estás deseosa de que te cubran de lefa, Pillina...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Jun 2020)

Debiste haberle sacado más partido a Ozito, convertirlo en una estrella del porno. Creo que solo protagonizó el mítico polvo con Zenda y cuatro cosillas más, pero ese MAMUT, esa BESTIA PARDA daba para mucho más.


----------



## Macabrón (15 Jun 2020)

Presente el videoclip de Feminazi a neurovision es cojonudo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Jun 2020)

Sabes lo que es un servidor informático?

Pues te montas uno dedicado y nadie te va a banear

Pero si estás en la casa de otro y no cumples sus reglas, pues lo normal es que te deshaucien


----------



## Ibis (15 Jun 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Que estás deseosa de que te cubran de lefa, Pillina...




De leche de coco y aceite de coco, hoy, 5 euros en el supe...mas barato y menos sisoso


----------



## algala (15 Jun 2020)

Ánimo torbe estamos contigo.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Debiste haberle sacado más partido a Ozito, convertirlo en una estrella del porno. Creo que solo protagonizó el mítico polvo con Zenda y cuatro cosillas más, pero ese MAMUT, esa BESTIA PARDA daba para mucho más.



uFFF todavía recuerdo la escena. Creo que no me voy a olvidar jamás.


----------



## Saco de papas (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe bienvenido, te echabamos de menos.

Aquí estarás seguro, nosotros te protegeremos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (15 Jun 2020)

Gordaco pornografo reconoce que tu Youtube lo querias usar para sacar unas pelillas ya que estas ahora en la puta ruina porque el Porno ya no da pasta, burbuja te seguia la pista desde el subforo emperdedores y sabia de tus andanzas en el Jewtube.. ahora en una de tus tipicas salidas dices que si el feminismo y su puta calavera pero es eso...


----------



## Rеnato (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Uno di noi.

Yo también soy putero pro.

Y tengo tierras y cosas.

¿Puedo llamarte "tito", tito?


----------



## Porestar (15 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Joder, hace como 20 años me flipaba tu web, luego cuando te centraste tanto en el porno me aburrí, ya tenía bastante con el que yo empecé a hacer en vivo. La verdad es que lo hecho de menos y hasta mi señora me anima a retomarlo pero para empezar casi todos los locales han chapado y ahora vivo a tomar por culo de todo ¿cómo te va a ti con tanto cliente pagafantas en onlyfans y demás?


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Jun 2020)

¿Y el taluec?

Tañuec

Grande el floro, que ahora cuenta con otro ilustre miembro.


----------



## Adriano_ (15 Jun 2020)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Bienvenido!
> 
> En este foro puedes reclutar a más de un personaje único para tus próximas películas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Hay uno que se hace llamar Qualicion que tiene ganas de recoger el testigo de ozzito.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Jun 2020)

Hamijo Torbe, piensa que hace nada estabas entre rejas, y la cosa pintaba mal.
Ahora tus problemas son que te han cerrado el YUTÚ.
Acostúmbrate a la nueva normalidad progresista.
Utiliza tus escenas porno paco para tus reivindicaciones, como hace *Spike Lee*, y déjate de hacer el bobo en redes sociales.


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Jun 2020)

@Torbe traenos foreras guarronas de esas que tú conoces al foro. @calopez te lo agradecerá, y nosotros también.


----------



## jabalino (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido al último reducto donde más o menos sobrevive la libertad de expresión.


----------



## MINO PONTI (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe, bienvenido a burbuja. Eres lo máximo del porno PACO español.


----------



## Domm (16 Jun 2020)

Pues que raro porque yo uso YouTube para despotricar contra las feminazis, gays y demás escoria, y recibo likes como caramelos en Halloween


----------



## mmm (16 Jun 2020)

@Torbe que sepas que @Penitenciagite!! quiere ponerte el culo fino


----------



## mullban (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Coño! Mis respetos. xD


----------



## MereceisLoPeor (16 Jun 2020)

¿Qué se siente al registarte y entrar en el sitio con mayor ratio de virgendoritos de toda España que vive en una realidad paralela? Debe de entrar un bajón brutal solo de empezar a leerlos superficialmente.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2020)

Justo lo que necesitaba este pozo de mierda, uno de los mayores subnormales del pais.

Al menos trata a las putas como lo que son

Conozco a una lerda que te follastes que decia enel vidio que era de soria, pobre retrasada, se hizo famosa por puta en su barrio


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2020)

Recuerdo hará unos 10 años este señor fue de invitado a un programa de TVE para debatir sobre prohibir la prostitución.
Pues Torbe fue el único de todos los colaboradores y del público que podía participar que dijo que él había sido putero y que la mayoría de chicas no lo hacían porque estuvieran oprimidas sino porque se sacaban tres veces más que haciendo cualquier otro trabajo.
Este caballero estuvo más de 2 horas de directo recibiendo descalificaciones, desprecios, insultos, mofas a su persona, abucheos de TODO el público, interrupciones por parte de la presentadora y no perdió los papeles ni una sola vez. 
Él a lo único que se limitó fue a argumentar verdades como puños sobre el tema. 
No volví a verlo de invitado en ese programa, curiosamente. 
La censura siempre ha estado vigente en los medios de comunicación, y la jugada que le ha hecho Youtube es otra muestra más de ello.


----------



## Fiodor (16 Jun 2020)

Todavía recuerdo los vídeos de Francis Ford Coppula donde las mujeres eran tratadas con el cariño y respeto que requiere el Ministerio de Igualdad... Siempre nos quedará la posibilidad de que escriba un libro contando las andanzas de los famosos con las señoritas simpáticas que formaban la corte de Torbe... Seguro que alguno tendría que exiliarse más allá de Manchester...


----------



## Adriano_ (16 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Justo lo que necesitaba este pozo de mierda, uno de los mayores subnormales del pais.
> 
> Al menos trata a las putas como lo que son
> 
> Conozco a una lerda que te follastes que decia enel vidio que era de soria, pobre retrasada, se hizo famosa por puta en su barrio



Vas a acabar pidiendole curro.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kill'em with kindness (16 Jun 2020)

Buen intento de Troll....jajajajajaj si esto es un pozo infecto,...pero por si acaso, no necesitarás un actor porno por ahi no? xD  ^^


----------



## Titomadrid (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Saca unas Campurrianas para hacer el juego de la galleta!!! Y luego subes aquí ese vídeo!!!

Mil gracias de antebrazooo!!!!


----------



## speakman18 (16 Jun 2020)

alex2020 dijo:


> En Youtube no se puede hacer lo q te da la gana, hay que mantener cierto civismo. Youtube no es un pozo de meirda como burbuja.
> 
> Taluec



No se, no estoy muy de acuerdo, ahí tenemos a las Towanda rebels soltando paridas y aun tienen su cuenta abierta.


----------



## Playero (16 Jun 2020)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuerdo hará unos 10 años este señor fue de invitado a un programa de TVE para debatir sobre prohibir la prostitución.
> Pues Torbe fue el único de todos los colaboradores y del público que podía participar que dijo que él había sido putero y que la mayoría de chicas no lo hacían porque estuvieran oprimidas sino porque se sacaban tres veces más que haciendo cualquier otro trabajo.
> Este caballero estuvo más de 2 horas de directo recibiendo descalificaciones, desprecios, insultos, mofas a su persona, abucheos de TODO el público, interrupciones por parte de la presentadora y no perdió los papeles ni una sola vez.
> Él a lo único que se limitó fue a argumentar verdades como puños sobre el tema.
> ...



Quiero ver ese programa


----------



## auricooro (16 Jun 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Adriano_ (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Avre grande

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorge (16 Jun 2020)

Mensaje en página 14 se vende. Anuncie aquí su empresa por tan sólo 500€.

Bienvenido Torbeeee!


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido a Burbuja

¿Qué música escuchas, Torbe? ¿Puedes recomendarnos algo, a los foreros burbujistas?

Recibe un afectuoso saludo


----------



## Paquito el mamporrero (16 Jun 2020)

Eres mi héroe @Torbe ; yo veía tus vídeos en Youtube. Me molaba la canción de "Suda" y tus reflexiones puteriles y sobre las mujeres en general. No decaigas en lo que haces ni te desanimes. Eres una buena persona, desde Burbuja te apoyamos. 
Te lo dice un jovencito de 22 años.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Entré aqui porque una vez me pararon dos tios en el centro comercial Plenilunio para hacerse una foto conmigo, y me dijeron que en el foro burbuja se me queria mucho. No lo conocia, asi que me di una vuelta por aqui y me dije, a ver, y finalmente me hice una cuenta



Dos burbujistas juntos por un centro comercial?

Supongo que te los encontrarias merodeando por los lavabos de señores, no?


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2020)

El video donde hablabas sobre la mierda que es vivir en la cárcel me gustó mucho. 
La gente, aquí en Burbuja incluído, se piensa que viven en hoteles de cinco estrellas, cuando la realidad es que debe ser una mierda, a poco que lo pienses.


----------



## auricooro (16 Jun 2020)

Olvídate de youtube Torbe, aquí tienes a la mayoría de tu público. Sube los vídeos a otra plataforma y vas poniéndolos en foros como este, o enlázalos en tu propia web.


----------



## Choni poligonera (16 Jun 2020)

Sir Tristán dijo:


> Que genial este reducto de libertad disidente, pongo una respuesta en este hilo destrozando vuestra lógica de disidentes controlados y la moderación me lo censura a posteriori con el mensaje de: a la espera de que un moderador lo revise (es decir, que no se va a aceptar nunca, ya me la sé esta jugada).
> 
> Y si intento volverlo a postear igual, me lo censuran.
> 
> ...



Pues al final lo han posteado, sigue existiendo la libertad en este minúsculo reducto de internet.


----------



## Disfrutad lo subvertido (16 Jun 2020)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Pues al final lo han posteado, sigue existiendo la libertad en este minúsculo reducto de internet.



Sí, pero les cuesta. Y poco a poco censurarán más.

¿Apostamos? ¿Una porra?

Yo le doy 2 añitos antes de ser FC 2.0.


----------



## Chapapote1 (16 Jun 2020)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuerdo hará unos 10 años este señor fue de invitado a un programa de TVE para debatir sobre prohibir la prostitución.
> Pues Torbe fue el único de todos los colaboradores y del público que podía participar que dijo que él había sido putero y que la mayoría de chicas no lo hacían porque estuvieran oprimidas sino porque se sacaban tres veces más que haciendo cualquier otro trabajo.
> Este caballero estuvo más de 2 horas de directo recibiendo descalificaciones, desprecios, insultos, mofas a su persona, abucheos de TODO el público, interrupciones por parte de la presentadora y no perdió los papeles ni una sola vez.
> Él a lo único que se limitó fue a argumentar verdades como puños sobre el tema.
> ...


----------



## Palpatine (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ok decidme palabros que se usan en este foro o cosas que se os ocurran y en el proximo bukake lo dedico al foro



Dedicale el bukakke al feo. "Estas corridas a esta tia en la cara son para el feo"


----------



## Choni poligonera (16 Jun 2020)

Sir Tristán dijo:


> Sí, pero les cuesta. Y poco a poco censurarán más.
> 
> ¿Apostamos? ¿Una porra?
> 
> Yo le doy 2 añitos antes de ser FC 2.0.



Creo que no cerrarán. Es un reducto para tener controlada la disidencia real.


----------



## Disfrutad lo subvertido (16 Jun 2020)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Creo que no cerrarán. Es un reducto para tener controlada la disidencia real.



Aquí la mayoría la mayor disidencia que hace es votar a VOX. Eso ya lo dice todo.

No cerrarán, pero censurarán. Espera que le den un toque a calopez serio y fuera. No tengo dudas.


----------



## Disfrutad lo subvertido (16 Jun 2020)

No si ahora la alimaña de Torbe va a ser el paladin contra el NWO del foro.

Joder cada día entiendo más a Blaster. Es todo coherente. Todo encaja.


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2020)

Chapapote1 dijo:


>



Programa Paco donde los haya. 
Y vaya carcamales los que comentan.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Jun 2020)

@Torbe 
Fuiste un pionero en mostrar el lado más PACO del folleteo Nacional.
No se si te lo han dicho ya por aquí, pero deberías hablar con @calopez el patrón del lugar, lo mismo con su logística y tu ingenio lograis hacer algo entretenido y que le den x culo al YouTube.


----------



## Hamazo (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido tío, eres el puto amo. 

Si algún día grabas con Hitomi Tanaka yo me ofrezco gratis.

Por otro lado, a ver si convences a la peña para que se mueva algo, no podemos quedarnos callados , ya es un hartazgo generalizado pero los tíos han optado por movimientos mgtow y demás.

Todo eso está muy bien pero lo que hace falta una puta vez, al menos una vez, tirarse y hacer algo. Hay un montón de gente que mueve cientos de miles de gente de canales anti feminazis, y de verdad, se podría hacer de todo.

También los foros.


----------



## godoy1767 (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe, esperamos que sigas subiendo vídeos usando la alternativa que sea. Tu vlog era genuino, tengo varios amigos que también te seguían. Me suscribí instantáneamente al ver tu vídeo explicándole a Manuela Carmena por qué los hombres se van de putas. Hacen falta más vídeos así. Que no te silencien los capillitas de YouTube.


----------



## gpm (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...




Grande Torbe.

Hazte otro canal, como bien dices esto es por luchar contra las feminazis. Gracias por poner este granazo de arena contra el feminismo.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Jun 2020)

tienes trabajo para mí?


----------



## El Jiñador (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe, ¿qué cojones hiciste con tu foro?


----------



## LoBellver (16 Jun 2020)

¡Hola Torbe!


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Jun 2020)

Para programa Paco el* "Uno para todas"*, donde @Torbe, por entonces Nacho Allende, tuvo la jeta de presentarse. 
No le comía el miedo, iba con todo.


----------



## Habsburguesa (16 Jun 2020)

Maldito cabron!!! Degenerador de occidente!!!!! Ahí te quedes sin un chavo y pases hambre. PUTO CABALLO DE TROYA


----------



## Guanoiscoming (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Entré aqui porque una vez me pararon dos tios en el centro comercial Plenilunio para hacerse una foto conmigo, y me dijeron que en el foro burbuja se me queria mucho. No lo conocia, asi que me di una vuelta por aqui y me dije, a ver, y finalmente me hice una cuenta



Hola hamijo, bienvenido al floro, dulce morada. Agarrate a las kalandracas que vienen curvas. Me gustaria cagarte el alma a pelo.
Avre Jrandeeeeeeeeeee

taluec


----------



## Al fin el fin. (16 Jun 2020)

¡Ya estamos toos!


----------



## Guanoiscoming (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Hola hamijo,

No andas muy bien de dibujo...
Eso es un pollón y tú tienes un micro pene... de nada.

Taluec


----------



## OYeah (16 Jun 2020)

calzonazos dijo:


> Ostia puta es verdad, pues con lo de youtube jodido lo tienes, pero puedes aprender de dientecillos y crearte un canal de twitch si es que necesitas cash sano, o un pantreon o algo asi
> 
> Este es dientecillos
> 
> ...




Es un crack, el Miquel.


----------



## Henry Rearden (16 Jun 2020)

_¡Hola, hamijo!_


----------



## Manteka (16 Jun 2020)

Hola Torbe.

Me gustan mucho tus películas.

Soy colega de Steven Ferrari, que hizo un par de videos contigo dónde compartía su hembra.

Blog de Steven Ferrari


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Jun 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.
Como esto sea cierto, veo a nuncafollistas hablando de tú a tú con uno de los referentes del porno a nivel nacional.
La de vueltas que da la vida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de apoyo
> Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver que hago y si vuelvo a yutube espero hacerlo mejor, eso si, sin callarme nada. Conozco a muchos famosos q nunca se mojan en nada porque tienen miedo al que diran o a q no les llamen mas. No es mi caso, soy independiente, no dependo de nadie. Y por eso no me corto en decir lo q pienso. Pero este golpe bajo de yutube no me lo esperaba. En fin, habra que hacer las cosas con mas cuidado





Torbe un placer saludarte.

Justo ayer hablaba de ti con un amigo, la conversacion fue mas o menos la siguiente.

Este tio es un poco cabroncete pero no mas de lo que podriamos serlo nosotros, posiblemente haya hecho cosas que no debiera pero como las ha hecho cualquier hijo de vecina.

El tema es que en un momento determinado han decidido atacar a cualquier tio que pudiera ser sacrificado en pro del movimiento feminista, lo que han hecho contigo ha sido un aquelarre querido torbe, ni mas, ni menos.

Podria haber sido yo, podria haber sido otro, pero te ha tocado a ti......

Se han llevado por delante todo lo que han podido para acojonar, para meter miedo y para que sirvierais de escarmiento.

No solo se han cebado contigo, sabes de buena tinta que otros han corrido la misma suerte, no voy a recordar ahora casos con los que los medios de comunicacion han estado constantemente bombardeando y muchachos que aun no haciendo bien las cosas y no siendo ningunos angeles no merecian un escarmio como el que les han dado, no hablo de un caso en concreto pues han sido bastantes.

Pero tras las tinieblas empiezo a ver un poco de luz, creo que al final las cosas iran calmandose, tambien creo que la verdad que muchos proclamabamos contra viento y marea sobre la mentira del feminazismo, sobre que el feminazismo solo se quiere asi mismo y no a las mujeres esta saliendo a flote.


Por cierto Torbe podrias ir planteandote un burkake con figuras de este foro, aqui tienes un verdadero vergel por explorar, aqui mismo tienes a un empotrador jamas visto, aunque deberias de dejar un tiempo para ponernos en forma, con el confinamiento muchos nos hemos pasado de peso y no estamos en nuestro mejor momento.


----------



## Cachopo (16 Jun 2020)

lo matarías a polvos? o como?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Jun 2020)

Me cago en la puta y ahora como veo a Ramona
YouTube


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Jun 2020)

Hay que traer a mas famosos al burbuja. Voto por JavierNegre y el wolwerine ese de jewtube.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (16 Jun 2020)

bitchute.com es tu amigo. Hay que apoyar a las alternativas


----------



## Javi15 (16 Jun 2020)

Tu actuación en Torrente 2 mereció el Goya a mejor actor revelación.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jun 2020)

Soy un rumanooooo en Madriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid! 
Soy un rumanooooo en Madriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!

PD: Bienvenido al foro Torbe jajajja será bueno tenerte como forero jajajajaj


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido señor Torbellino. Si está depre le recomiendo que se ponga alguna de mis pelis. Especialmente la tercera. 

Bill.


----------



## BeninExpress (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Hombre Torbe bienvenido! Hace cosa de un año me aficioné a tus vídeos de YouTube porque hablabas de cualquier tema con total naturalidad y las anécdotas que contabas estaban curiosas. La verdad es que aquí se te admira bastante no solo por follarte a chortinitas a pelito, sino también porque eres claramente 'uno di noi', quicir, un tío que dice lo que piensa sin estar encajonado en el buenrollismo y politicorrectismo que es lo que verdaderamente está jodiendo este mundo. 

Tu aparición aquí no hace más que confirmar esto. Que eres un caballo indomable que los tiene bien puestos. Ole tus cojones. Muy poquitos famosos serían capaces de abrirse una cuenta en burbuja para decirle al sistema bien alto y claro: no me callaréis. 

Todo nuestro apoyo hamijo.


----------



## MaGiVer (16 Jun 2020)

Hilo mítico.


----------



## empepinado (16 Jun 2020)

Grande Torbe, el único tío que ha follado más que julio iglesias


----------



## Dildoria (16 Jun 2020)

Te interesa un personaje nuevo para uno de tus bukakkes? Te alquilamos a @Tonto_Ingenuo , tiene buena polla y hace buenas corridas, verificado


taluec


----------



## singularity (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



¿Tú que tienes tiempo, recursos y experiencia, has pensado a tocarles los huevos por lo legal?

No porque vayas a ganar, que olvídate de ello, si no por obligarles a tener que poner una excusa oficial que sirva para hacerles pillarse los dedos para otros casos futuros de otros colectivos (mismamente contra las propias feminazis y para poder ir contra sus canales)


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Jun 2020)

Un saludo Sr. Torbe. 

Me ofrezco voluntario para realizar un casting porno con alguna chortina tipo Nekane.


----------



## ulla (16 Jun 2020)

La verdad es que a mí no me han interesado, ni me interesan o ni me interesarán NUNCA esas "verdades" que sueltas por la boca en vez de por el ojo del culo pero...

ME ALEGRO MUCHO DE QUE TE LO HAYAN CERRADO.

Espero que si lo vuelves a abrir te lo vuelvan a cerrar y así sucesivamente.


----------



## randomizer (16 Jun 2020)

Not Sure dijo:


> Hola Torbe, bienvenido crack. Youtube hace tiempo que cayó, este es su equipo de ofendiditos dedicados a censurar. Imagínate la chapa de irte a tomar algo con cualquiera de ellos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


*


----------



## deckard009 (16 Jun 2020)

bienvenido, como has probado en tus carnes, a las feminazis ni agua. Son el diablo, peores que las beatas meapilas de antaño. Quieren que todas las tias sean lesbianas para tirarselas a todas (las guapas claro, en eso son como nosotros) Y tiene una falofobia atroz, nos envidian por lo que a nosotros nos cuelga de entre las piernas que a ellas no. cuanto más rabian, mejor me lo paso. Ale, a disfrutar de burbuja.


----------



## el mensa (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido a este manicomio dicho esto sin acritud según el refrán popular: "Hay más locos dentro que fuera..."


----------



## Kabraloka (16 Jun 2020)

pon chortinas y/o suscripciones VIP para saber que eres tú XD


----------



## lolomondo (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido Torbe, has caído en el pozo infecto de burbuja, del cual nunca saldrás.

Efectivamente estamos en el mundo al reves donde decir la verdad es imposible, solo se puede decir gilipolleces happyflowers en youtube. Así que publica x otros medios


----------



## BlueStack (16 Jun 2020)

Es gracioso veros histéricas llenando tochos que da sopor y bochorno leer, en especial el mamarracho de @Gothaus. Le va a dar un infarto al cretino.

Estáis haciendo el ridículo para nada. Torbe quería llorar un poco, no tenía sitio donde hacerlo y ha tocado éste. No foreaba en su foro, que había gente mucho más adulta mentalmente, como para forear aquí.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Jun 2020)

BlueStack dijo:


> Es gracioso veros histéricas llenando tochos que da sopor y bochorno leer, en especial el mamarracho de @Gothaus. Le va a dar un infarto al cretino.
> 
> Estáis haciendo el ridículo para nada. Torbe quería llorar un poco, no tenía sitio donde hacerlo y ha tocado éste. No foreaba en su foro, que había gente mucho más adulta mentalmente, como para forear aquí.



¿Y para eso te creas un multi, pizzero? Venga, que se te ve el plumero. A llorar a la ONU.


----------



## AlfredHard (16 Jun 2020)

jajaja discrepo contigo en muchas cosas, pero eres un personajazo, bienvenido hermano, ponte cómodo.
Ábrete canal en bitchute que ahí no hay censura y resube tus videos que eran un panzón de reir


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Ja, ja, ja... Puto Torbe, bienvenido a burbujajarras. Info


----------



## 01001 (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Te creo, pero no exageres el tamaño de tu herramienta.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Coño, le iba a pedir que enseñara la patita para demostrar que era verdad, pero es verdad.
> 
> Oiga, pues qué espera, ¿que en Jewtube se respete la libertad de expresión?* En esa plataforma que no es una plataforma, sino una editora, hay una agenda que se llama marxismo cultural, y los que se mueven no salen en la foto*. ¿Se ha leído usted _1984_, de Orwell? Pues eso. Los comisarios políticos censuran lo que va en contra de la narrativa oficial.
> 
> Y los comisarios políticos están todos en los mass-mierda o medios de desinformación de masas. Qué nos va a contar que no sepamos.



Por eso le han montado lo que le han montado a Trump con lo del negro drogata ese, porque Trump dijó bien claro que basta de censura en Internet, y se dieron cuenta de que se les acababa el chollo, y tenian que poner toda la carne en el asador.

Orden ejecutiva inminente de Trump sobre Twitter y otras redes sociales | Burbuja.info


----------



## Tonimn (16 Jun 2020)

A lo mejor es por palabras prohibidas que detectan los robots, en Ebay recuerdo que retiraron la serie Holocausto, que precisamente era pro judía por poner en el título del anuncio la palabra Holocausto. Lo mismo si quitas lo de Feminazis y las llamas de otra manera...


----------



## Hulk Hogan (16 Jun 2020)

No tenías tu propio foro (puta-locura)?o ya no existe?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Jun 2020)

POLE en hilo mitico.

taluec.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2020)

Tonimn dijo:


> A lo mejor es por palabras prohibidas que detectan los robots, en Ebay recuerdo que retiraron la serie Holocausto, que precisamente era pro judía por poner en el título del anuncio la palabra Holocausto. Lo mismo si quitas lo de Feminazis y las llamas de otra manera...



Los mismos que después llaman Nazi a Judíos como Ben Shapiro o Dennis Prager.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Jun 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso le han montado lo que le han montado a Trump con lo del negro drogata ese, porque Trump dijó bien claro que basta de censura en Internet, y se dieron cuenta de que se les acababa el chollo, y tenian que poner toda la carne en el asador.
> 
> Orden ejecutiva inminente de Trump sobre Twitter y otras redes sociales | Burbuja.info



Totalmente. Pero a Trump llevan montándosela desde antes de que ganara la presidencia, lo cual nos deja clarísimo quiénes mandan y quiénes no quieren que lleven las riendas de la nación.

Antes de dedicarse a la política, Trump era un personaje mediático singular que se paseaba por los platós de los progremierdas usakones como pedro por su casa. Ahora ven que es más un _outsider_ que les está jodiendo y retrasando la agenda NOM que tan cuidadosamente tenían preparada, y por eso lo atacan.

Probablemente sea el mejor presidente republicano desde Reagan. Y no nos olvidemos de que a Reagan la prensa también lo machacaba día sí y día también.


----------



## Dr_Miller (16 Jun 2020)

Si te mando una foto de mi polla, me fichas para una peli porno con guarrilla @Torbe


----------



## Gothaus (16 Jun 2020)

Tonimn dijo:


> A lo mejor es por palabras prohibidas que detectan los robots, en Ebay recuerdo que retiraron la serie Holocausto, que precisamente era pro judía por poner en el título del anuncio la palabra Holocausto. Lo mismo si quitas lo de Feminazis y las llamas de otra manera...



Sus desquicies y delirios están rayando tanto en la paranoia que se pegan tiros en el pie constantemente. Es uno de los efectos de la falta de coherencia y las contradicciones en la ideología.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jun 2020)

¡¡Enséñanos las tetas!!
Y bienvenido


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2020)

Yo, la verdad, Torbe, no se que haces todavía en España, después de como te ha tratado la progredumbre política, mediática y judicial que sufrimos; con el dinero que has ganado, y sabiendo que tu actividad la puedes realizar perfectamente fuera de España.

Si yo fuera tu, ya hace tiempo que me habría pirado de este estercolero de liberticidas.... en cuanto el juez te declaró inocente, habría cogido las maletas y adios muy buenas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jun 2020)

La verdad que Torbe ha sido uno de los perseguidos por el feminismo del regimen, hay que reconocer eso.

Ya que está aquí, se le pueden enseñar los hilos del ático (donde en general era defendido por los foreros), lo que Google los censura y será dificil encontrarlos

De momento, un hilo antiguo hablando de Torbe en el principal del foro

Torbe declarado NUEVAMENTE inocente


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (16 Jun 2020)

Ojo que Calopez ya tiene tu IP para pasársela a telemáticos.... son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...


----------



## Felson (16 Jun 2020)

Lo de la censura está llegando, si no lo ha sobrepasado ya, a la inquisición. Es más, durante la inquisición, la española y la anglosajona, más terrible y con mayor número de víctimas, te podías defender, al menos. Esto se está convirtiendo en una nueva religión pagana, tan incoherente y absurda en muchos de sus postulados como lo han sido muchas otras a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## Electroduende (16 Jun 2020)

Bienbenido al ultimo reducto de cordura de este pais.


----------



## Apocalipsis (16 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Para programa Paco el* "Uno para todas"*, donde @Torbe, por entonces Nacho Allende, tuvo la jeta de presentarse.
> No le comía el miedo, iba con todo.
> 
> 
> ...



Es fake o de verdad es él en ese programa infecto?


----------



## SPQR (16 Jun 2020)

Me cago en los muertos mas frescos de Pavlo Iglesias. Donde voy a ver ahora por enésima vez el vidrio de “Soy un rumano en Madrid..”

Edito:

Aun se puede encontrar


----------



## Apocalipsis (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido a Torbe

Quien nos iba a decir que uno de los pocos "hombres justos" iba a ser un pornógrafo de serie B

Eso sí, para mí es un mártir del sistema, un tipo muy inteligente y con agallas. 

Mis respetos


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Jun 2020)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Es fake o de verdad es él en ese programa infecto?





Sí, es* ÉL.* Se han perdido las fotos y vídeos. En la prueba de talentos el tío se puso a garabatear. Un grande.
También trabajó en la ETB detrás de las cámaras, en la época Sobera.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí, es* ÉL.* Se han perdido las fotos y vídeos. En la prueba de talentos el tío se puso a garabatear. Un grande.
> También trabajó en la ETB detrás de las cámaras, en la época Sobera.
> 
> 
> ...



de que película es esta foto?

es para una amiga, por sobera follando


----------



## Pantxin (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido TORBE. No me gusta todo lo que haces, otras cosas me gustan muchisimo . Y defendere tu libertad de expresión.
Un saludo y como se suele decir en burbuja: NO DECAIGAS.


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> de que película es esta foto?
> 
> es para una amiga, por sobera follando


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Jun 2020)

El gran Torbe en burbuja, que honor.


----------



## Pantxin (16 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 348272



Que hable!!! Que Hable!!!!


----------



## tastas (16 Jun 2020)

Este forero nos ha chafado la media de nuncafollismo foril, y ya no se recuperará.


----------



## Hexágono (16 Jun 2020)

¡Holaa amiijooo!


----------



## Lethargica (16 Jun 2020)

Por lo menos el padre Damián sigue en activo.


----------



## horik (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido Torbe, creo que aquí te vas a sentir como en casa.


----------



## Pluc (16 Jun 2020)

Grande Torbe!! Si lo que importa es el mensaje más que el vídeo en si Ivoox puede ser una alternativa, sino para el Bitchute. O te haces cuentas en los 3 y que se diviertan tumbándolas xD


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido al último reducto de hombres libres.

La diversión está en el ático.


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Jun 2020)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> *un pornógrafo de serie B*


----------



## USA Empire (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe, habla con Rafael Rosselló que le han cerrado su canal de YT mil veces y siempre abre uno nuevo y ha montado un grupo de Telegram que crece como la espuma. 

Está liderando la lucha contra el NWO más que nadie.

Trota Poker


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Para programa Paco el* "Uno para todas"*, donde @Torbe, por entonces Nacho Allende, tuvo la jeta de presentarse.
> No le comía el miedo, iba con todo.
> 
> 
> ...



Lolazo.

¿En que puesto quedó?


----------



## Torbe (16 Jun 2020)

Es cierto lo que me dijeron aquellos foreros de burbuja, aqui se me quiere, y lo veo en los comentarios de este hilo

Paso a contestaros algunos mensajes q he visto




panxito del barsa dijo:


>



Ese audio esta manipulado por la policia nacional para que parezca otra cosa. Y ha sido sacado de mi movil sin mi consentimiento. Cuando tenga acceso a la conversacion entera, os la pondré y entonces fliparéis de lo que es capaz de hacer esta gente para que todo parezca otra cosa.




Fargo dijo:


> Recuerdo hará unos 10 años este señor fue de invitado a un programa de TVE para debatir sobre prohibir la prostitución.
> Pues Torbe fue el único de todos los colaboradores y del público que podía participar que dijo que él había sido putero y que la mayoría de chicas no lo hacían porque estuvieran oprimidas sino porque se sacaban tres veces más que haciendo cualquier otro trabajo.
> Este caballero estuvo más de 2 horas de directo recibiendo descalificaciones, desprecios, insultos, mofas a su persona, abucheos de TODO el público, interrupciones por parte de la presentadora y no perdió los papeles ni una sola vez.
> Él a lo único que se limitó fue a argumentar verdades como puños sobre el tema.
> ...



Desde entonces no me han llamado jamas a ningun programa sobre la prostitucion porque saben que les dejo sentados sin saber que decir.




TU MADRE Y NGONGO Y 9 MÁS dijo:


> Torbe, ¿qué cojones hiciste con tu foro?



No quiero saber mas del que fuera mi foro, ahora pertenece a otros



Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí, es* ÉL.* Se han perdido las fotos y vídeos. En la prueba de talentos el tío se puso a garabatear. Un grande.
> También trabajó en la ETB detrás de las cámaras, en la época Sobera.
> 
> 
> ...



No fue detras de las camaras, tenia una seccion en el propio programa y despues salia con el micro a vacilar a la gente por la calle
Una pena que no haya ningun video de todo aquello


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## jolu (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe, no me gustan tus vídeos, pero si te opones al fascismo feminazi, te considero de mi equipo.
En este foro hay un apartado para exponer bukkakes, orgías y todo lo que se te ocurra.
En nacionalismos hay unos catalufos que tragan con todo. 
Bienvenido.


----------



## USA Empire (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Es cierto lo que me dijeron aquellos foreros de burbuja, aqui se me quiere, y lo veo en los comentarios de este hilo
> 
> Paso a contestaros algunos mensajes q he visto
> 
> ...



No es sólo que se te quiera o valore aquí, es que eres necesario para todos los hombres españoles porque se necesitan líderes famosos.


----------



## Diek (16 Jun 2020)

Yo estaba suscrito al canal, verdades incómodas para las feminazis y viendo los que mandan ahora y la política de YouTube, estaba claro que acabaría cerrado...al final habrá que apostar por plataformas menos mainstream que Jew tube.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Jun 2020)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 348272



Que hable, hostias, que hable. Ya me estoy imaginando al Sobera de putas con Nacho a las tres de la mañana, teniendo sexo guarro del pervertido. Soberita se ha tenido que callar porque por la boca muere el pez y admitir que es un putero acabaría con su reputación y su imagen. Y, probablemente, sus oportunidades laborales.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (16 Jun 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Que hable, hostias, que hable. Ya me estoy imaginando al Sobera de putas con Nacho a las tres de la mañana, teniendo sexo guarro del pervertido. Soberita se ha tenido que callar porque por la boca muere el pez y admitir que es un putero acabaría con su reputación y su imagen. Y, probablemente, sus oportunidades laborales.





¿Sobera no es el que hace de anfitrión-mamporrero en ese festín feminazi y maricoide llamado First Dates???? Poca reputación e imagen le queda al pro-etarra ese.....


----------



## Registrador (16 Jun 2020)

@Torbe como empresario que eres deberías ver tu baneo de Youtube como una oportunidad de negocio. Por qué no crear un youtube sin censura (solo borrando lo que sea delito claro) y donde se pague de una manera justa a los creadores de contenido (lo que no sucede en youtube)


----------



## Lucifer Rising (16 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Justo lo que necesitaba este pozo de mierda, uno de los mayores subnormales del pais.
> 
> Al menos trata a las putas como lo que son
> 
> Conozco a una lerda que te follastes que decia enel vidio que era de soria, pobre retrasada, se hizo famosa por puta en su barrio



Resumen, no le daba vergüenza hacer porno, pero sí decir que era de Elda.

Brutalísimo


----------



## jorobachov (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Hola hamijo Torbe. Si quieres grabar cortos o videos porno yo me ofrezco gratis , me lo ahorro en putas y tú produces material para la corporación perro flauta producciones. Que me dices hamijo ??? Propuesta seria.


STOP FEMINAZIS


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Anima a todas tus guarrillas a que se hagan un OnlyFans y danos acceso gratis!!!!!


----------



## curvilineo (16 Jun 2020)

Como dices, Youtube con su puritanismo caerá por su propio peso.

Es cuestión de que los usuarios poco a poco migren, que otras plataformas entiendan el concepto de repartir el dinero que ingresan entre los productores.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Totalmente. Pero a Trump llevan montándosela desde antes de que ganara la presidencia, lo cual nos deja clarísimo quiénes mandan y quiénes no quieren que lleven las riendas de la nación.
> 
> Antes de dedicarse a la política, Trump era un personaje mediático singular que se paseaba por los platós de los progremierdas usakones como pedro por su casa. Ahora ven que es más un _outsider_ que les está jodiendo y retrasando la agenda NOM que tan cuidadosamente tenían preparada, y por eso lo atacan.
> 
> *Probablemente sea el mejor presidente republicano desde Reagan.* Y no nos olvidemos de que a Reagan la prensa también lo machacaba día sí y día también.



Sin duda, y como bien dices, a Reagan también le atacaban dia si y dia también.... pero levantó a los EEUU, la reforzó y ganó la Guerra Fría.


----------



## Правда (16 Jun 2020)

Hola, Torbe.

No sé si te leerás las 21 páginas del hilo y llegarás hasta aquí, pero ahí va:

La sociedad actual, amparándose en la versión más extrema y pueril de la kalokagathia, ha hecho todo lo posible por condenar al ostracismo a personajes (no hablo de ti como Ignacio, sino de tu personaje, Torbe) como tú. La prueba más evidente de ello es que es que hasta en este foro, donde quien más y quien menos está tocado de la cabeza, hay quien te critica. Cosa que posiblemente no sucedería si se hubiese registrado el niño polla, Nacho Sidal, Bruno y Maria con su pacoporno o los de cumlouder. 

Pese a que la práctica totalidad de la población, desde el presidente de gobierno hasta el conserje de la escuela de mis hijos, desde la dependienta de la tienda de ropa de la esquina de mi calle, hasta mi vecina de enfrente, consume pornografía con asiduidad, parece que el estigma social continúa ahí y no sólo no es grato para nadie admitir el consumo de pornografía, sino que cuando lo hacemos, en un escenario algo mayor de la barra de bar, admitimos consumir una pornografía ligeramente artística o, en el peor de los casos, amateur. Nadie en su sano juicio admitiría consumir un porno como el tuyo, freak, machista y soez, pero, sin embargo, ahí están las cifras. Posiblemente todos y todas en este país en algún momento de su vida se hayan masturbado con un vídeo tuyo, pero nadie jamás lo reconocerá más allá de los cuatro colgados de turno, con anonimato de la red de por medio.

La sociedad ama a personajes que son todo lo contrario a ti. Se me ocurre, por ejemplo, Pérez-Reverte, quien, discrepancias o no con su obra y opiniones, constituiría todo un honor en cualquier foro y parece a priori destinado a albergar un hueco en la memoria popular, pero, nada más lejos de la realidad... muchos personajes que caen bien, antes o después, caerán en el olvido, mientras que otros, como tú, seguirán por mucho tiempo y serán estudiados en el futuro, precisamente porque representan aquello de lo que nos avergonzamos, pero que a su vez conforma una parte intrínseca de nosotros, sin máscaras (o mascarillas) de por medio. Más allá del mérito de haberte convertido fácticamente en uno de los mayores, si no el mayor, sementales patrios pese a tener sobrepeso, vello corporal y un miembro pequeño, y de haberte podido ganar la vida con ello, creo que eres una persona de gran ingenio y capaz de entender lo que subyace en la psicología humana, tus vídeos musicales lo demuestran (Soy un rumano en Madrid, por ejemplo, es una auténtica obra de arte)

Dale recuerdos a Santiago Segura, otro genio completamente despreciado por la "alta cultura" y que, sin embargo, ha dejado como ningún otro director español su perpetuación en la memoria colectiva. Torrente, en especial las dos primeras, son auténticas obras de arte, pero ninguna "persona culta" lo reconocerá públicamente, tendrán que ser las generaciones venideras, libres de prejuicios snobs, las que pongan a cada uno en su lugar. Por cierto, muy buena tu actuación en sus películas, sobre todo en la 2 y la 4.

Poco más que añadir, si me has leído, cuéntate alguna anécdota graciosa, que seguramente tengas para aburrir.

Un saludo


----------



## Max Aub (16 Jun 2020)

El gordo viene aqui solo a llorar. Que te follen.


----------



## Kurten (16 Jun 2020)

Pillo brvtal simio


----------



## Torbe (16 Jun 2020)

Gracias por el pedazo post.
No pienso parar de hacer cosas, y siempre seré el grano en el culo de este sistema
preparo muchas cosas y las iré sacando dentro de poco
Es lo que hay




Правда dijo:


> Hola, Torbe.
> 
> No sé si te leerás las 21 páginas del hilo y llegarás hasta aquí, pero ahí va:
> 
> ...


----------



## noobie (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido Torbe, no nos hagas famoso el floro que nos lo cierran.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (16 Jun 2020)

Pues ya sabes, calopez, programando una sección para lumis, esto se va a llenar de putas en 0,


----------



## Educo Gratis (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido Torbe!

El cierre de tu canal lo considero un desastre nacional, tu contenido era oro puro, grandes conocimientos perseguidos por la inquisición actual. El último reducto de la verdad sin filtros. Difunde tus conocimientos como sea y donde sea, pero por favor no pares de compartirlos, esas verdades no puedes guardartelas para tí solo.

Si te apetece seguir foreando, que sepas que aquí hay una sección llamada "Ático" que puedes ver aquí en la guardería, donde se habla de mujeres. Alomejor te apetece darte una vuelta por ahí y dar tu opinión, que tiene mucho peso.

Bueno, esperemos que te sientas como en casa, como te habían dicho en este foro se te quiere mucho y siempre se te ha defendido.

Un saludo fiera!


----------



## -Aноñимо- (16 Jun 2020)

Sitio en hilo EPOPÉYICO


----------



## -Aноñимо- (16 Jun 2020)

Sir Tristán dijo:


> Dos cosas
> 
> 1. ¿De qué coño os quejáis de la subversión cultural que sufre occidente y de la propaganda ideológica mientras estáis en medios que son plataformas a favor de esto? ¿De verdad os pensáis que en pleno siglo XXI las corporaciones se rigen por las ¨leyes¨ oferta-demanda y no son simples brazos del ¨sistema¨?
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (16 Jun 2020)

Puedes probar a abrir canal en bitchute


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2020)

Para mí no eres Torbe, digas lo que digas, eres un puto pacoforero más. Si no fuera así ni te respondería, por otro lado.

Dicho esto: ¿hasta qué punto te metiste con ellas? ¿Mucho más que UTBH al cual no sólo no le censuran sino que hasta lo han sacado en prensa?

PD: quizás he sido un poco injusto, Torbe. Es que no me apetece conocer gente nueva. Bienvenido. Pero no jodas y vuelve al youtube, tráenos los vídeos y tal, pero no pierdas demasiado el tiempo en el foro.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (16 Jun 2020)

Sir Tristán dijo:


> Que genial este reducto de libertad disidente, pongo una respuesta en este hilo destrozando vuestra lógica de disidentes controlados y la moderación me lo censura a posteriori con el mensaje de: a la espera de que un moderador lo revise (es decir, que no se va a aceptar nunca, ya me la sé esta jugada).
> 
> Y si intento volverlo a postear igual, me lo censuran.
> 
> ...




Obviamente la verdadera disidencia es ignorada.

Un tío que se dedica al porno no tiene nada ni de disidente ni de admirable. La pornografía es basura promovida por la oligarquía judía.

No estoy libre de pecado, pero tampoco soy tan subnormal como para considerar disidente a quien trabaja activamente para la destrucción espiritual de Occidente.


----------



## Moonlighter (16 Jun 2020)

Hoy el foro es un poquito menos nuncafollista.







No?


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2020)

Ya tenemos un Vip en Burbuja. Entre Iker Jimenez y ahora Torbe. Darías mucho juego en el Ático. También eres una persona culta y que lees mucho. Nosotros damos mil vueltas a los mierdas de Forocoches. 

Es verdad que cuando empezastes en el porno. Lo hicistes junto a Santiago Segura como socios? 

Molaría algo porno con nicks o vidas de foreros. 

Los siguientes famosos en el Foro serán. Miguel Bosé, Bunbury, Sherpa y Kase.O


----------



## McNulty (16 Jun 2020)

Hola Hamijo


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe. Que te parece la trola del Niño Polla. Que mucha gente se ha tragado que era un médico que ha muerto por el Virus. Incluso en una misa en Perú por lo muertos. Pusieron una de el?


----------



## Gothaus (16 Jun 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> @Torbe como empresario que eres deberías ver tu baneo de Youtube como una oportunidad de negocio. Por qué no crear un youtube sin censura (solo borrando lo que sea delito claro) y donde se pague de una manera justa a los creadores de contenido (lo que no sucede en youtube)



Torbe es putero, no informático. Y no creo que cuente con la financiación suficiente como para crear una plataforma de tal calibre. Ni con las ganas.


----------



## Faldo (16 Jun 2020)

A mi lo que me resulta raro es que no haya competencia a youtube, solo con no censurar tendrían un montón de usuarios.


----------



## Limón (16 Jun 2020)

Tienes el video de la manada?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (16 Jun 2020)

Compré tu casete, hijo de p


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (16 Jun 2020)

Faldo dijo:


> A mi lo que me resulta raro es que no haya competencia a youtube, solo con no censurar tendrían un montón de usuarios.




¿Quién querría anunciar (aka financiar) un servicio de vídeos formado por niños-rata, colgados y guarros?

Si Youtube censura es porque le sale beneficioso, para eso tienen estadísticas de uso y de retorno de beneficios.

De hecho un Youtube "sólo para chicas" sería infinitamente mejor negocio que uno que ofreciera "vídeos sin censura"


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Gracias por el pedazo post.
> No pienso parar de hacer cosas, y siempre seré el grano en el culo de este sistema
> preparo muchas cosas y las iré sacando dentro de poco
> Es lo que hay



Al ataque!!! ahi ahi, a cuchillo!!! en el foro esperamos todas estas cosas con ansias !


----------



## PONZOÑO (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe es indepe


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2020)

Hola de nuevo Torbe, no me jodas que te han quitado el foro ??? no lo sabia.........

Como pueden quitarte algo que es tuyo, esto no termino de entenderlo, ese foro en su epoca no tenia nada que envidiar a este otro pero luego lo fueron jodiendo algunos enfermos mentales.

Yo fui forero en tu foro y tuve problemillas, habian locos que una vez supieron mi identidad me perseguian sin yo darme cuenta, eran otros tiempos y uno que era un niño no conocia de los peligros de internet.

Por cierto te aconsejo que te empapes de muchos de los conocimientos que se dan en este foro sobre criptomoneda, metales y demas historias, seguramente de haber estado mas listo podrias haber defendido mejor tu patrimonio cuando empezaron a atacarte, supongo que el daño economico que te han hecho y no solo el moral debe de baher sido barbaro.


----------



## Fiodor (16 Jun 2020)

A pesar de todo, "Soy un rumano en Madrid" ha sobrevivido a la ola políticamente correcta...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Bienvenido.

¿Es verdad que intentaste comprar el casoplón de Galapagar antes de que lo compraran los marqueses y te pedían muchísimo más de lo que dicen que pagaron ellos?

Gracias,


----------



## The Sentry (16 Jun 2020)

Yo lo que veo factible es qque subas de una vez el video de la del Aupa Atleti. Llevamos esperándolo años.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Has venido al sitio adecuado, aquí no hay medias tintas ni politiqueos correctos, las feminazis escasean y hay verdaderos eruditos en temas de todo tipo: política, economía, ciencia, historia, etc.

Saludos


----------



## keler (16 Jun 2020)

Bienvenido al floro joder! Anda que no me la he pelado viendo tu culo gordo empujar a alguna muñequita. Un grande de la industria del porno. Un saludo amijo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Jun 2020)

hostia el turbo en la burbu, hazle una opa hostil al calvopez


----------



## pepetemete (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Entré aqui porque una vez me pararon dos tios en el centro comercial Plenilunio para hacerse una foto conmigo, y me dijeron que en el foro burbuja se me queria mucho. No lo conocia, asi que me di una vuelta por aqui y me dije, a ver, y finalmente me hice una cuenta



Te mintieron esos hijos de puta.


----------



## Not Sure (16 Jun 2020)

Han resucitado el canal de @Torbe !!!!! Enhorabuena crack!!!!

Torbe


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Jun 2020)

No me creo que youtube censure gente en contra de feminazis, animalistas y demás mierda, qué raro.


----------



## getafeño (16 Jun 2020)

Hola @Torbe te doy una idea de negocio. Abrir un foro como este pero sin traicionar a tus usuarios entregando sus IPs a agentes sin competencia ni autorización como el dueño de este sitio hace ante posts totalmente legales.

Hace falta un foro libre y seguro para los hombres españoles sin traición del dueño como aquí o en forocoches.


----------



## horik (16 Jun 2020)

Not Sure dijo:


> Han resucitado el canal de @Torbe !!!!! Enhorabuena crack!!!!
> 
> Torbe



He conseguido ver unos pocos segundos del vídeo sobre las declaraciones de las Towarras y parece que la cuenta de torbe ha sido cancelada de nuevo.


----------



## Torbe (16 Jun 2020)

Lo han vuelto a tumbar
pero que cojones pasa aqui?


----------



## Stalkeador (16 Jun 2020)

¿Sigues con el _reto _de adelgazar o ya has tirado la toalla para siempre?


----------



## El primo del pantanito. (16 Jun 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Hoy el foro es un poquito menos nuncafollista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torbe es DIOS. Se ha forrado a ganar pasta follándose una cantidad indecente de tías.


----------



## mostacho (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Lo han vuelto a tumbar
> pero que cojones pasa aqui?



*eh crack amos asernos un canal a medias que folle yo argo

*


----------



## Vil_Vacunas (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> que soy yoooooo



Eres un grande.


----------



## Corruptos (16 Jun 2020)

este hilo lo crearon en forocoches... 

y lo abrio un sujeto diferente a este torbe que mentais...


----------



## manolocaracol (16 Jun 2020)

en mi opinión te lo han chapado por hacer spam de tu pagina web y reedirigir allí a los usuarios del contenido que publicabas en tu canal


----------



## Moonlighter (16 Jun 2020)

Tesladerroyidoria. dijo:


> Torbe es DIOS. Se ha forrado a ganar pasta follándose una cantidad indecente de tías.



Si conocieras a Dios no te atreverías a decir eso.


----------



## Gigatr0n (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder hala, ahi teneis



Lo que queremos que hagas es que subas porno del que tienes guardado en el cajón... en esta mierda de floro no suben NÁAAAA!


----------



## Antiparticula (16 Jun 2020)

¿que hacer?
Pues pasar tus videos a otras plataformas competencia youTube.
Tampoco es tan dificil.


----------



## Antiparticula (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Lo han vuelto a tumbar
> pero que cojones pasa aqui?



¿no será un false flag?


----------



## ArturoB (16 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Lo han vuelto a tumbar
> pero que cojones pasa aqui?



Tito Turbo esta tarde tu canal lo vi activo, habias subido un video sobre las Towanda ¿a que si!? Pero ya no está cago en Dios, ¿a quien tenemos que apalizar?


----------



## Torbe (17 Jun 2020)

manolocaracol dijo:


> en mi opinión te lo han chapado por hacer spam de tu pagina web y reedirigir allí a los usuarios del contenido que publicabas en tu canal



que va, en ningun lado he puesto link alguno a mi pagina. Tan solo decia en algun video que si querian verlo sin censura, que fueran a mi web, pero sin decir el nombre ni na


----------



## Nefersen (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe es lo único decente que queda de la cultura española del s.XXI, y lo censuran. Qué nivel, maribel. 

Ahora sólo faltan que prohiban las pelis de Torrente por ser políticamente incorrectas.


----------



## Avispa (17 Jun 2020)

Te voy a decir dos razones de peso por las que te han podido cerrar el canal:

La primera:

*La polémica defensa de Torbe a los miembros de «La Manada»*
*«Hoy en día, cuando una mujer denuncia algo, por cojones es razón», asegura el productor de cine para adultos.*
*https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/espana/2017/11/16/polemica-defensa-torbe-miembros-manada/00031510859473079138273.htm*

*La segunda:*
* El fiscal pide siete años de cárcel para Torbe por distribuir películas porno con menores *
*Grabó escenas sexuales y las distribuyó pese a saber que la joven, ahora testigo protegida, era menor. *
31 julio, 2019 12:44 
https://www.elespanol.com/espana/tribunales/20190731/fiscal-carcel-torbe-distribuir-peliculas-porno-menores/417958654_0.html




Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...


----------



## Fonsi (17 Jun 2020)

Yo estaba suscrito al canal habia videos cojonudos.


----------



## Siddhartha (17 Jun 2020)

@Torbe, a pesar de la falta de moderación, este foro tiene mucha presencia de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad. O sea, que no digas nada sobre el tema del juicio, tampoco toques el tema de La Manada, aquí un forero con el nick EnriquePC y algunos más se han comido un marrón por mencionar el nombre completo de la "víctima".

*Te van a fichar de cerca, ten cuidado.*


----------



## Torbe (17 Jun 2020)

Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.


----------



## auricooro (17 Jun 2020)

Creo recordar que google (youtube) banea a la persona (asocia la cuenta a la persona). Así que aunque abras cuentas nuevas, reconocerá que eres tú y te cierra automáticamente (seguramente ya reconozcan la ip desde donde subes, e imagino que también usarán sistemas de reconocimiento de voz y similares).

Olvídate de esos cabrones, ahora estás fuera de matrix.


----------



## auricooro (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Tú jodes el discurso imperante. Cuando subes tus vídeos estás diciéndole a la juventud que es mejor montar algo, ganar cash sano y follar una lumi, que ser un pagafantas de la española de turno. Si todos hiciésemos eso se rompe el sistema. Estás jodiendo muchos intereses.


----------



## Siddhartha (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



La ideología de género está contra la prostitución y la pornografía, tú eres alguien relevante en la pornografía española. Con Nacho Vidal no se meten porque tiene más contactos, pero tú al ser productor y haber tenido una imagen pública menos elitista, pues te han usado de chivo expiatorio. Me duele decirte esto, pero si te fijas en el trato que da Nacho a las actrices es mil veces más degradante que lo que tú haces con las chicas, por lo tanto entiendo que te atacan porque te ven más débil. Quizás porque no eres una figura con tanto apoyo social, al ser tu porno más alternativo o incluso porque consideran que el hecho de que no seas un adonis denigra a las chicas o las expone como lo que realmente son...

No eres tan importante, pero sí eres conocido.


----------



## ironpipo (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Tu no tienes que cambiar nada amijo.

A mi modo de verlo se te persigue por lo que representas, eres un tío que dice las verdades como son, que gusta de las putas, del buen vivir, que se lo montó sólo de puta madre, que ha mostrado lo guarra que es cualquier niña de Instituto, y que tiene seguidores que te escuchan. Aunque seas un pichacorta tienes cojones, y a la dictadura en la que vivimos no le hace gracia que elementos que expresen su masculinidad libremente anden sueltos.

No te calles. Cuanto más rebien y más quieran censurar tu mensaje, será por que más les jode.
Tienes que saber mucha mierda de muchos hijos de puta. Ojalá algún día la cuentes.


----------



## auricooro (17 Jun 2020)

Siddhartha dijo:


> La ideología de género está contra la prostitución y la pornografía, tú eres alguien relevante en la pornografía española. Con Nacho Vidal no se meten porque tiene más contactos, pero tú al ser productor y haber tenido una imagen pública menos elitista, pues te han usado de chivo expiatorio. Me duele decirte esto, pero si te fijas en el trato que da Nacho a las actrices es mil veces más degradante que lo que tú haces con las chicas, por lo tanto entiendo que te atacan porque te ven más débil. Quizás porque no eres una figura con tanto apoyo social, al ser tu porno más alternativo o incluso porque consideran que el hecho de que no seas un adonis denigra a las chicas o las expone como lo que realmente son...
> 
> No eres tan importante, pero sí eres conocido.




Joder pobre Torbe, va a salir de aquí más derroido que de la cárcel.


----------



## Siddhartha (17 Jun 2020)

auricooro dijo:


> Joder pobre Torbe, va a salir de aquí más derroido que de la cárcel.



Ya, no es eso, pero no puede hablar con la libertad que cualquiera de nosotros, piensa que si le han cerrado el canal de YouTube es porque tiene feminazis a paladas reportándolo. Me he pasado por su perfil y ya hay dos locas del coño del foro acosándole, la @Madrileña Alternativa y @Play_91. Lo mejor es que no trate temas relacionados con su juicio, por lo demás no hay problema en que critique la ideología de género y la LIVG.

@Torbe, el subforo del Ático es más seguro.


----------



## auricooro (17 Jun 2020)

Siddhartha dijo:


> Ya, no es eso, pero no puede hablar con la libertad que cualquiera de nosotros, piensa que si le han cerrado el canal de YouTube es porque tiene feminazis a paladas reportándolo. Me he pasado por su perfil y ya hay dos locas del coño del foro acosándole, la @Madrileña Alternativa y @Play_91. Lo mejor es que no trate temas relacionados con su juicio, por lo demás no hay problema en que critique la ideología de género y la LIVG.
> 
> @Torbe, el subforo del Ático es más seguro.



Cierto, lo que pasa en el ático no lo ve el gran ojo de Sauron.


----------



## latiendo (17 Jun 2020)

Siddhartha dijo:


> La ideología de género está contra la prostitución y la pornografía, tú eres alguien relevante en la pornografía española. Con Nacho Vidal no se meten porque tiene más contactos, pero tú al ser productor y haber tenido una imagen pública menos elitista, pues te han usado de chivo expiatorio. Me duele decirte esto, pero si te fijas en el trato que da Nacho a las actrices es mil veces más degradante que lo que tú haces con las chicas, por lo tanto entiendo que te atacan porque te ven más débil. Quizás porque no eres una figura con tanto apoyo social, al ser tu porno más alternativo o incluso porque consideran que el hecho de que no seas un adonis denigra a las chicas o las expone como lo que realmente son...
> 
> No eres tan importante, pero sí eres conocido.



Nacho Vidal ha llegado a la “categoría” de famosillo influencer y ha tenido que pasar por el aro de la agenda como todos. Y el que no pasa no sube. Y si alguno se descarrila o se va de la lengua pues a por él (Miguel Bosé).

Pero vamos, que todo esto es de 1º de Burbuja.

Nacho Vidal, sobre su hija trans: "Violeta es una niña, y ya está"


----------



## Palpatine (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



No te las calles, dilas, aqui es el unico sintio donde alguien te va a escuchar


----------



## Apocalipsis (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Se trata de dar ejemplo para que a nadie se le ocurra desviarse del camino trazado (por el poder). 

Si a alguien con cierta fama y recursos económicos se le puede destrozar la vida y acallar en los medios brutalmente con acusaciones notoria y objetivamente falsas o distorsionadas, es que cualquiera es vulnerable. 

Además Torbe es el paradigma de lo opuesto al dogma feminista. O al menos en eso le han convertido. 

A mí personalmente no me gusta nada su web, me parece de mal gusto y sin gracia (salvo excepciones), pero la verdad es que desde que es víctima de este atropello me solidarizo 100% con él.


----------



## Kanime2 (17 Jun 2020)

este nose entera q lo que da dinero es twitch hahahahah


----------



## Kanime2 (17 Jun 2020)

alex2020 dijo:


> En Youtube no se puede hacer lo q te da la gana, hay que mantener cierto civismo. Youtube no es un pozo de meirda como burbuja.
> 
> Taluec



estos chavistas apoyando censuras ya son dictadura si hay censura no hay democracia obbious es un regimen impuesto


----------



## Registrador (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Te persiguen porque eres un disidente en este regimen feminazi que sufrimos. En los paises comunistas pasa exactamente lo mismo, meten en la carcel a la gente simplemente por escribir un articulo o pierdes el trabajo por criticar la politica del Partido unico. Por las cosas mas pequeñas y a gente normal. En Espana la dictadura de genero es total y por eso no pueden tolerar que alguien hable bien de la prostitucion o que critique el regimen feminazi, por eso te metieron en la carcel o te vetan de los medios de comunicacion. 

Eres un disidente, no tienes que cambiar. Lo q tiene que caer es la dictadura Feminazi.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



No te calles nada aquí, estamos entre hamijos.

Yo también era suscriptor de tu canal, he visto todos tus vídeos y no creo que hayas matado a nadie, simplemente que hoy en día opinar sobre las feminazis, colectivos lgtbijklmnñopqrstuvwxyz esta prohibido por decreto.

Aún recuerdo los dos vergonzosos "territorios negros" que te "dedicó" Julia Hortero en los que decía poco menos que eras el capo del cartel de Cali, proxeneta, corruptor de menores y demás lindezas. Qué hija de puta sectaria, cuando saliste de la cárcel no dijo ni mu.

No te calles nunca, hamijo, que somos muchos los que pensamos como tú.


----------



## Periquito1970 (17 Jun 2020)

TochoTorbe es mi pastor...


----------



## godoy1767 (17 Jun 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Leí Sapiens porque lo recomendaste en un video.



Yo 'El hombre en busca de sentido', de Frankl. Extraordinario.


----------



## ArturoB (17 Jun 2020)

Yo pienso que mucho ha durado el canal. Torbe es el único en todo Youtube que hace apología de la prostitución. El único que habla claro sobre estos temas cada vez más tabú , además con argumentos que son de puro sentido común. 

Torbe no cambies nunca, defiende tu libertad como has hecho siempre que ahí es donde está tu fortaleza.


----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Jun 2020)

* Twitch *le vendría bien por varios motivos, pero principalmente porque podría hacer streams y ganar pasta y seguidores mientras va haciendo cosas que le gusta y que ya hace: dibujar, jugar a la play, o simplemente charlar.

Pero esto no va a pasar a corto plazo porque Torbe no se da cuenta del potencial de Twitch y sobre todo, y lo más importante, porque necesitaría crear un sencillo set up, pero este hombre *se rodea siempre del peor tipo de profesionales que puedan existir.*
No es crítica, solo una verdad como un piano, lo tiene que reconocer.
Diez años se pasó anunciando la llegada de Torbe Televisión, la virgen... El año que viene seguro.


----------



## Torbe (17 Jun 2020)

ya me puse twitch y lo use durante un tiempo y no entró ni el tato. Eso es para adolescentes que les gusta los videojuegos, o no se sabido hacer funcionarlo.
Es cierto eso, soy el unico que hace apologia de la prostitucion en todo youtube, y creo que en toda España, por eso no me llaman nunca para dar mi opinion en ningun lado y llevan a tontos a los que poder ridiculizar y manipular.
Lo de Julia otero fue de vergüenza ajena. La tuve con ella en Twitter hace tiempo por culpa de eso, y mas adelante me borraron la cuenta. Si hubiese mantenido mis redes sociales desde el principio, tendria ahora millones de seguidores, pero siempre pasa algo q me lo cierran todo.
Es una mierda, pero en fin, habra que abrirse otra cuenta de youtube para seguir dando la matraca.
Agradezco mucho vuestros comentarios y opiniones. se ve que es un foro lleno de gente con criterio, y no niñatos que no paran de insultar.
Me alegra estar aqui entre vosotros


----------



## lolomondo (17 Jun 2020)

Tranquilo que ahora vienen los putos niñatos exiliados de forocoches a joder el hilo y a insultar.


----------



## auricooro (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ya me puse twitch y lo use durante un tiempo y no entró ni el tato. Eso es para adolescentes que les gusta los videojuegos, o no se sabido hacer funcionarlo.
> Es cierto eso, soy el unico que hace apologia de la prostitucion en todo youtube, y creo que en toda España, por eso no me llaman nunca para dar mi opinion en ningun lado y llevan a tontos a los que poder ridiculizar y manipular.
> Lo de Julia otero fue de vergüenza ajena. La tuve con ella en Twitter hace tiempo por culpa de eso, y mas adelante me borraron la cuenta. Si hubiese mantenido mis redes sociales desde el principio, tendria ahora millones de seguidores, pero siempre pasa algo q me lo cierran todo.
> Es una mierda, pero en fin, habra que abrirse otra cuenta de youtube para seguir dando la matraca.
> ...




Te veo muy empeñado en lo de youtube. Creo que no terminas de ver que aquí hay algo más grande que una simple disputa entre un director porno y un canal de vídeos. Aquí hay de fondo un tema social que mueve muchos intereses, y sobre todo, CENSURA.

Si fuese tú, no iría al enfrentamiento directo porque no hay nada que hacer, creo que es mejor que te veas como un guerrillero, un líder de un comando que lucha contra algo más grande. Cada día está más claro que esto no se trata de borrar cuatro canales, esto se trata de imponer unas ideas a la población, y al que diga algo distinto, se le calla, por las buenas, o por las malas.


----------



## Siddhartha (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Ya me puse twitch y lo use durante un tiempo y no entró ni el tato. Eso es para adolescentes que les gusta los videojuegos, o no se sabido hacer funcionarlo.



El tema es que si tiras de plataformas de terceros te van a acabar censurando. Tú ya tienes tu web y puedes volver a abrir un foro bajo el antiguo subdominio "foro.putalocura.com", al principio no tendrá tanto movimiento, así que podrás alojarlo en un servidor compartido con HostGator. Lo que yo haría en tu lugar esta vez es crear un foro exclusivamente sobre prostitución, al estilo del subforo "putas", y en vez de meter publicidad de Google, enlazas a tus webcams.

A mi personalmente me encantaría conocerte, solía leer tus anécdotas en pisos compartidos. Hoy en día hay que medir muchísimo todo lo que dices, incluso gente como UTBH o Joan Planas sufren un tremendo acoso, siendo extremadamente cuidadosos. A mi se me ocurren algunas ideas bastante chulas, en plan porno pero con humor, creo que aún queda muchísimo por hacer en el terreno de la pornografía, sería guay hacer de guionista jeje.

Un saludo y ánimo Torbe.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2020)

lolomondo dijo:


> Tranquilo que ahora vienen los putos niñatos exiliados de forocoches a joder el hilo y a insultar.



o igual el calvo ha dicho a sus ninis cm´s que dejen en paz este hilo y a los moderadores, sic, que se apliquen.

para el @Torbe es un activo.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Yo si fuera tu les demandaba. 
La gente no hace estas cosas porque cree que es imposible, muy dificil o caro.
Tienes algunos ejemplos
Demandaron a Facebook por censura

Contra la censura en las redes sociales: ¿Se las puede demandar si limitan tu libertad de expresión? - Confilegal

Yo que tu me lo miraba. 
Se aprovechan de nuestra ignorancia. Sin embargo, la liberta de expresion prima sobre lo que quiera que digan sus terminos de uso o sus censores.


----------



## ArturoB (17 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> ya me puse twitch y lo use durante un tiempo y no entró ni el tato. Eso es para adolescentes que les gusta los videojuegos, o no se sabido hacer funcionarlo.
> Es cierto eso, soy el unico que hace apologia de la prostitucion en todo youtube, y creo que en toda España, por eso no me llaman nunca para dar mi opinion en ningun lado y llevan a tontos a los que poder ridiculizar y manipular.
> Lo de Julia otero fue de vergüenza ajena. La tuve con ella en Twitter hace tiempo por culpa de eso, y mas adelante me borraron la cuenta. Si hubiese mantenido mis redes sociales desde el principio, tendria ahora millones de seguidores, pero siempre pasa algo q me lo cierran todo.
> Es una mierda, pero en fin, habra que abrirse otra cuenta de youtube para seguir dando la matraca.
> ...



Torbe si te interesa ponerte al día sobre la problemática social que tenemos con el feminismo te aconsejo que conozcas el canal de Xeno. Es el mejor canal antifeminista que hay, con una capacidad de argumentar que apabulla. Me consta que ella te conoce y te aprecia, por si te quieres poner en contacto con ella podrías sacar muchas cosas de valor conversando.


----------



## auricooro (18 Jun 2020)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Yo si fuera tu les demandaba.
> La gente no hace estas cosas porque cree que es imposible, muy dificil o caro.
> Tienes algunos ejemplos
> Demandaron a Facebook por censura
> ...



Lo de publicarlos no sé, pero al menos tendrían que devolverle los vídeos si es que no los tiene guardados en su ordenador.


----------



## allan smithee (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Eres un chivo expiatorio al que buscan destruir para que sirva de advertencia a otros machirulos que denigran a las mujeres. Quieren tu cabeza clavada en una pica a la entrada del campamento giliprogre. Ten ánimo y no les des el gusto de verte caer. Y te lo dice alguien al que no le gustan nada tus videos.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Jun 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> Eres un chivo expiatorio al que buscan destruir para que sirva de advertencia a otros machirulos que denigran a las mujeres. Quieren tu cabeza clavada en una pica a la entrada del campamento giliprogre. Ten ánimo y no les des el gusto de verte caer. Y te lo dice alguien al que no le gustan nada tus videos.



No creo que puedan con él, y no lo digo porque ahora no está leyendo ya lo he dicho otras veces. Este tío, Torbe, tiene una fortaleza mental brutal, con este cabroncete no puede nadie.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Jun 2020)

Siddhartha dijo:


> El tema es que si tiras de plataformas de terceros te van a acabar censurando. Tú ya tienes tu web y puedes volver a abrir un foro bajo el antiguo subdominio "foro.putalocura.com", al principio no tendrá tanto movimiento, así que podrás alojarlo en un servidor compartido con HostGator. Lo que yo haría en tu lugar esta vez es crear un foro exclusivamente sobre prostitución, al estilo del subforo "putas", y en vez de meter publicidad de Google, enlazas a tus webcams.
> 
> A mi personalmente me encantaría conocerte, solía leer tus anécdotas en pisos compartidos. Hoy en día hay que medir muchísimo todo lo que dices, incluso gente como UTBH o Joan Planas sufren un tremendo acoso, siendo extremadamente cuidadosos. A mi se me ocurren algunas ideas bastante chulas, en plan porno pero con humor, creo que aún queda muchísimo por hacer en el terreno de la pornografía, sería guay hacer de guionista jeje.
> 
> Un saludo y ánimo Torbe.





El tema de crear foros nuevos está complicado, está ya todo el pescado vendido, la edad media aquí por ejemplo es de 45 años y cada vez hay menos relevo generacional, si quiere realizar y difundir determinado tipo de activismo tiene que tirar por otro lado como ya dije en mi anterior mensaje.


----------



## auricooro (18 Jun 2020)

ArturoB dijo:


> No creo que puedan con él, y no lo digo porque ahora no está leyendo ya lo he dicho otras veces. Este tío, Torbe, tiene una fortaleza mental brutal, con este cabroncete no puede nadie.



Eso le vendrá de los años en el país vasco, pico y pala sin follar. Eso te endurece el alma.


----------



## Siddhartha (18 Jun 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> Y te lo dice alguien al que no le gustan nada tus videos.



Joder, que lo vamos a deprimir, pobre Torbe.


----------



## homega (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Y preguntas eso cuando han metido a ocho inocentes de la Arandina y la Manada en la cárcel una salvajada de años por intereses políticos de la agenda feminazi marxista?

Tú encima eres putero, pornero, criticas el feminismo, eres su objetivo ideal.


----------



## homega (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> pero siempre pasa algo q me lo cierran todo.



Joder Torbe que pareces nuevo, que te has comido cárcel a lo bestia, persecución mafiosa del Estado y todo tipo de canalladas, quizás de la propia policía manipulando pruebas y sigues como siendo inocentón diciendo que no sabes qué pasa. Si están baneando a todo dios en las redes sociales por ir en contra de la dictadura del NWO.

¿No ves que están matando a la gente a pares o metiéndola en la cárcel, que vivimos en una dictadura sionista marxista brutal y tú eres objetivo muy conveniente para ellos?

Es como preguntarse por qué te matan los comunistas a estas alturas. Pues porque matan y eliminan a los opositores. JODER:


----------



## Lobo_blanco (18 Jun 2020)

Hola tito Torbe,
Bienvenido a burbuja, uno de los últimos reductos de libertad que quedan. Aquí la gente todavía puede hablar sin pelos en la lengua.
Si eres un poco observador y lees bastante te darás cuenta de que en este foro a parte los 4 tontos de siempre, hay mucha gente muy inteligente y muchísimo contenido muy muy útil para aprender cosas muy interesantes.

Esperamos verte mucho por aquí 

Saludos.


----------



## Fibergran (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe Putalocura

Torbe


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Jun 2020)

Te fastidias por depravado.

No sé porqué admiráis tanto a un ser despreciable como este que se aprovecha de la gente, e incluso de menores, y acosa a algunas de las personas que han "trabajado" para él, lo pongo entre comillas porque para mi eso no es un trabajo. Se tiende a normalizar en las películas porno ciertas conductas que no son normales, como por ejemplo las violaciones, y algunos de los que ven eso intentan llevarlas a la realidad, por eso mismo ha habido ya muchas violaciones grupales, y él es uno de los culpables.


----------



## vinicio (18 Jun 2020)

Hasta fascistas feminazis he leído.

Ese es el nivel de los forococheros que vienen a nuestro ilustre foro.

A ignore.


----------



## AEM (18 Jun 2020)

admiramos la libertad.
basta ya de censuras progres y feminazis



HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Te fastidias por depravado.
> 
> No sé porqué admiráis tanto a un ser despreciable como este que se aprovecha de la gente, e incluso de menores, y acosa a algunas de las personas que han "trabajado" para él, lo pongo entre comillas porque para mi eso no es un trabajo. Se tiende a normalizar en las películas porno ciertas conductas que no son normales, como por ejemplo las violaciones, y algunos de los que ven eso intentan llevarlas a la realidad, por eso mismo ha habido ya muchas violaciones grupales, y él es uno de los culpables.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Jun 2020)

AEM dijo:


> admiramos la libertad.
> basta ya de censuras progres y feminazis



Eso no es libertad sino libertinaje, basta ya de retrogrados y machinazis.


----------



## AEM (18 Jun 2020)

si eres machinazi es libertinaje
si eres feminazi es libertad




HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Eso no es libertad sino libertinaje, basta ya de retrogrados y machinazis.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Jun 2020)

AEM dijo:


> si eres machinazi es libertinaje
> si eres feminazi es libertad



No es como dices pero no voy a molestarme para explicarte algo a lo que jamás estarás dispuesto a pensar porque ya estás programado para llevarme la contraria y yo valoro mi tiempo.


----------



## Glaucón (18 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No es como dices pero no voy a molestarme para explicarte algo a lo que jamás estarás dispuesto a pensar porque ya estás programado para llevarme la contraria y yo valoro mi tiempo.



Vamos. Que puedo darte un argumento demoledor y muy sencillo para humillarte delante de todos los foreros pero me voy a callar porque valoro mi tiempo.

Otra pompera a sueldo más del ministerio de igual da.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Jun 2020)

Mneamla dijo:


> Vamos. Que puedo darte un argumento demoledor y muy sencillo para humillarte delante de todos los foreros pero me voy a callar porque valoro mi tiempo.
> 
> Otra pompera a sueldo más del ministerio de igual da.



Ojalá estuviera en ese ministerio porque así resolvería ciertas conductas que se dan en diversos foros...


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Jun 2020)

Buenos consejos encontre en tus videos!! No he visto nada de porno tuyo pero, grande Torbe!! Espero que encuentres una alternativa, aquí te dejo una:

LBRY - Content Freedom


----------



## Glaucón (18 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Ojalá estuviera en ese ministerio porque así resolvería ciertas conductas que se dan en diversos foros...



Es lo único de los que sois capaces los liberticidas y los impotentes para argumentar racionalmente. Es lo único que os interesa. Imponer, prohibir y censurar. 

Sigo esperando ese argumento que, obviamente, no va a llegar.

Aparte del vídeo que es una obvia manipulación emocional no puedes aportar absolutamente nada.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Jun 2020)

Mneamla dijo:


> Es lo único de los que sois capaces los liberticidas y los impotentes para argumentar racionalmente. Es lo único que os interesa. Imponer, prohibir y censurar.
> 
> Sigo esperando ese argumento que, obviamente, no va a llegar.
> 
> Aparte del vídeo que es una obvia manipulación emocional no puedes aportar absolutamente nada.



Claro, todo lo que no se adapte a tu modo de pensar es manipulación. Muy congruente y racional por tu parte dentro de tu locura...

P.D: Sigue esperando que yo por el momento no estaré en el foro


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Jun 2020)




----------



## Glaucón (18 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Claro, todo lo que no se adapte a tu modo de pensar es manipulación. Muy congruente y racional por tu parte dentro de tu locura...
> 
> P.D: Sigue esperando que yo por el momento no estaré en el foro



Y ese es el nivel que tenéis las feministas. Os proponen un debate racional y salís corriendo. 

Pues cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## NCB (18 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Te fastidias por depravado.
> 
> No sé porqué admiráis tanto a un ser despreciable como este que se aprovecha de la gente, e incluso de menores, y acosa a algunas de las personas que han "trabajado" para él, lo pongo entre comillas porque para mi eso no es un trabajo. Se tiende a normalizar en las películas porno ciertas conductas que no son normales, como por ejemplo las violaciones, y algunos de los que ven eso intentan llevarlas a la realidad, por eso mismo ha habido ya muchas violaciones grupales, y él es uno de los culpables.



Jojojo Torbe es un personaje bastante turbio, no vamos a blanquear el asunto sólo porque en este foro de incels y puteros le quieran hacer la ola.

Pero yo me pregunto quién coño es la puta subnormal del vídeo, nunca mejor dicho.

Porque es que además de puta, es subnormal. 200 pavos por tragarse la lefa de 50 tíos y grabarlo en vídeo? Casting gratis? Jojojojo subnormal profunda. Luego irá de lista poniendo cara de oler mierda en la discoteca.


----------



## superloki (18 Jun 2020)

Vi tú último video dedicado a las dos guarrillas feminazis, y al refrescar la página vi que el canal había desaparecido. Fueron rápidos con el baneo, y en el video no se decía nada del otro mundo. Las feministas y el NWO te tienen gato hace tiempo Torbe, y no hay que darle más vueltas. Lo que más me sorprende es que luego hay canales por ahí que hacen todo tipo de animaladas y Youtube se lo permite. También he visto que Youtube es muy pesetero, y si pilla dinero de los videos ya sea por publicidad o donaciones, es más permisivo.


----------



## Torbe (18 Jun 2020)

Yo no me aprovecho de nadie, querido. 
Esa chica que sale en el video es Carlota Teen, antigua actriz con la que siempre me porté bien con ella, la di trabajo, le deje mi casa un par de meses gratis para vivir, y nunca hubo ningun problema con ella.
Pero dio la casualidad de que se fue a trabajar con Cumlouder, y alli le comieron la cabeza a base de bien y me la pusieron en mi contra. Resultado?
- me denunció pq me negué a borrar sus escenas de mi web
- mandó a un par de ladrones a mi oficina que entraron con una llave que tenia, y me robaron varios ordenadores pq creia estupidamente que alli guardaba sus escenas y que al robarlo, se borrarian
- fue a varios programas a hablar mal de mi, entre otros ese, que manda cojones que no cotejaran conmigo todas las burradas y mentiras que ella dijo contra mi, asi está en periodismo
- y siempre que tiene ocasion, habla mal de mi

Y yo siempre me porté bien con ella, fueron los de la competencia la que la pusieron en mi contra. Y luego un nefasto programa de tv como SIN FILTROS, dirigido por el que creia que era mi amigo Melchor Miralles, que hizo una basura llena de mentiras contra mi, con el unico animo de desprestigirarme. Solo hay que ver como esta montado el video.

Yo siempre digo, hay que escuchar las dos versiones, siempre, Pero hay gente que se empeña en creer solo una parte de la historia




HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Te fastidias por depravado.
> 
> No sé porqué admiráis tanto a un ser despreciable como este que se aprovecha de la gente, e incluso de menores, y acosa a algunas de las personas que han "trabajado" para él, lo pongo entre comillas porque para mi eso no es un trabajo. Se tiende a normalizar en las películas porno ciertas conductas que no son normales, como por ejemplo las violaciones, y algunos de los que ven eso intentan llevarlas a la realidad, por eso mismo ha habido ya muchas violaciones grupales, y él es uno de los culpables.


----------



## Torbe (18 Jun 2020)

Y en otro orden de cosas, no os podeis ni imaginar la cantidad de irregularidades que ha tenido mi caso, con el unico objetivo de meterme en la carcel. Cuando pueda hablar, lo contaré todo y entonces escuchareis la otra parte, la que han hecho todo lo posible por acallar, y entonces entendereis muchas cosas. Lo del canal de youtube, lo de cerrarlo, es una anecdota mas en todo este acoso y derribo contra mi persona. Esta clarisimo


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jun 2020)

estás en el punto de mira del régimen y tus movimientos son y serán vigilados con lupa.

De momento toca estar en las trincheras de burbuja, aunque no sueltes información confidencial de momento que nos chapan el foro


----------



## IMPERIUM AETERNA (18 Jun 2020)

Gorrino que se lucra con uno de los mecanismos de subversión utilizados en occidente (el porno) quejándose de que el sistema le censura cuando le da por ponerse moderadamente (como siempre) disidente.

Tú eres parte del problema junto a los que te censuran porque has sido mal perrito durante unos instantes.

Purga.


----------



## MasMax (18 Jun 2020)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que si tienes tan malas experiencias con las féminas, no dejas de rodad con ellas y de pagarles dinero. Haz porno gay, que tiene su mercado y siempre y cuando no lo hagas con menores, no creo que te den muchos problemas.


----------



## USA Empire (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Yo no me aprovecho de nadie, querido.
> Esa chica que sale en el video es Carlota Teen, antigua actriz con la que siempre me porté bien con ella, la di trabajo, le deje mi casa un par de meses gratis para vivir, y nunca hubo ningun problema con ella.
> Pero dio la casualidad de que se fue a trabajar con Cumlouder, y alli le comieron la cabeza a base de bien y me la pusieron en mi contra. Resultado?
> - me denunció pq me negué a borrar sus escenas de mi web
> ...



Melchor Miralles es una serpiente. Un pijo sin escrúpulos. Pregúntale a Abellán, por ejemplo.

Me sorprende ver que pareces cándido con las serpientes criminales mafiosas que te rodeaban en ese mundo sórdido del porno. Llamar amigo a Miralles es de ser muy cándido


----------



## Torbe (18 Jun 2020)

Vaya, parece que me han devuelto la cuenta de youtube... espero que esta vez sea para siempre


----------



## FernandoEsteso (18 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Vaya, parece que me han devuelto la cuenta de youtube... espero que esta vez sea para siempre



*Torbe vamos a gastarnos el parner del Youtube en Putas *


----------



## la_trotona (18 Jun 2020)

Tan sencillo como procurar ir a dailymotion vimeo o cualquier otra plataforma, así de sencillo. Cuando cada vez más gente se vaya de esa plataforma, ya aprenderán.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (19 Jun 2020)

Si pusieran verdadero orden no os permitirían faltar el respeto y mentir pero @calopez es un cobarde que no se atreve a echar a quienes os lo merecéis porque sino su foro se vendría abajo y con ello sus ingresos y en cambio expulsa a quien menos culpa tiene.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (19 Jun 2020)

Siddhartha dijo:


> @Torbe, vamos a ver, las actrices porno fantasean con ser estrellas de cine. Una chica que ha cruzado la línea de la prostitución al porno ha perdido el anonimato y consecuentemente pretende que su inversión sea rentable, son muy celosas de su imagen. Probablemente eso hizo que Dolce se tirara para atrás, que tú la convencieras de dar el paso y lo hicieras en una modalidad de porno tan particular, porque no nos engañemos, ver a un pivón comiéndole la polla a 4 frikis a muchas les parece denigrante.



No es que parezca denigrante sino que lo es, se lo haga a 4 frikis o a 4 tíos buenorros. ¿Dónde queda el amor propio?


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No es que parezca denigrante sino que lo es, se lo haga a 4 frikis o a 4 tíos buenorros. ¿Dónde queda el amor propio?



a ver, la empoderada típica si se vería felando a cuatro machos fornidos, pero jamás a cuatro frikis. esto si que sería denigrante, lo otro...

y como buena empoderada cree que todas las mujeres que no piensan como ella no saben pensar.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Yo no me aprovecho de nadie, querido.
> Esa chica que sale en el video es Carlota Teen, antigua actriz con la que siempre me porté bien con ella, la di trabajo, le deje mi casa un par de meses gratis para vivir, y nunca hubo ningun problema con ella.
> Pero dio la casualidad de que se fue a trabajar con Cumlouder, y alli le comieron la cabeza a base de bien y me la pusieron en mi contra. Resultado?
> - me denunció pq me negué a borrar sus escenas de mi web
> ...



Las 2 versiones se escuchan en los juzgados, de eso ya tienes experiencia y de esa experiencia ya tomaras medidas para elegir si quieres ir por el buen o el mal camino. En cuanto a las traiciones casi todo el mundo las hemos vivido pero ese otro tipo de experiencia hace que más adelante elijamos mejor con quienes nos relacionamos.


----------



## Ortegal (19 Jun 2020)

IMPERIUM AETERNA dijo:


> Gorrino que se lucra con uno de los mecanismos de subversión utilizados en occidente (el porno) quejándose de que el sistema le censura cuando le da por ponerse moderadamente (como siempre) disidente.
> 
> Tú eres parte del problema junto a los que te censuran porque has sido mal perrito durante unos instantes.
> 
> Purga.



Te distes de alta ayer para acosar a torbe, eres otra putita que trabajas para el sistema, vete a público o al diario de preescolar, te han cachado cómo diría Rajoy, eres un asqueroso liberticida podemita feminazi


----------



## ◉ Chris Cornell ◉ (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Vaya, parece que *me han devuelto la cuenta de youtube*... espero que esta vez sea para siempre



Calopez tiene contactos, tito Torbe.


----------



## Cuqui (19 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Si pusieran verdadero orden no os permitirían faltar el respeto y mentir pero @calopez es un cobarde que no se atreve a echar a quienes os lo merecéis porque sino su foro se vendría abajo y con ello sus ingresos y en cambio expulsa a quien menos culpa tiene.



Este foro ya estaba aqui y funcionaba perfectamente antes de que vinieras tu con tus necedades de niñata repelente. Lo que puedes hacer es largarte de una puta vez payasa.


----------



## Vosk (19 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No es que parezca denigrante sino que lo es, se lo haga a 4 frikis o a 4 tíos buenorros. *¿Dónde queda el amor propio?*



Donde cojones quiera esa mujer ADULTA que quede, donde ELLA Y NO TU quiera que quede, ahí queda el amor propio, cojones!!!


----------



## Glaucón (19 Jun 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Este foro ya estaba aqui y funcionaba perfectamente antes de que vinieras tu con tus necedades de niñata repelente. Lo que puedes hacer es largarte de una puta vez payasa.



Luego cuando le pides argumentos dice que no tiene tiempo. La tienes aquí metida en el hilo sin parar. Es de traca.

Son la indigencia intelectual personalizada. La cobardía infinita y la mezquindad del que sabe que no tiene argumentos y lo único que puede hacer es prohibir e imponer violentamente.

En nada sale corriendo otra vez. Verás.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (19 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Claro, todo lo que no se adapte a tu modo de pensar es manipulación. Muy congruente y racional por tu parte dentro de tu locura...
> 
> P.D: Sigue esperando que yo por el momento no estaré en el foro



Podías haber empezado por ahí, para comenzar alardeando de razonar, y terminar sin razonamiento alguno, mejor no hacernos perder el tiempo, algo de lo que dices carecer.

Un cero a la izquierda.



Mneamla dijo:


> Y ese es el nivel que tenéis las feministas. Os proponen un debate racional y salís corriendo.
> 
> Pues cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Yo siempre digo, hay que escuchar las dos versiones, siempre



Exactamente, hace ya mucho, pero recuerdo cuando estuve informándome del tema.

Partí de cero, lo mismo podía sacar la conclusión de que eras un hp proxeneta, merecedor de pasar unos cuantos años en la cárcel, que ver otros intereses aprovechando el clima feminazi.

Lo que ví son unos mensajes de whatsapp donde la supuesta "utilizada" perdía el culo por conocer futbolistas, multitud de escandalosas contradicciones, etc. Ya no recuerdo toda la historia, pero sí la impresión después de ver esas pruebas. Me pareció un caso parecido al de los futbolistas de la Arandina. Otro caso más de feminazismo cabalgando la ola de lo políticamente correcto.

Lo increíble de estos casos es que echan tierra sobre las situaciones reales de abusos, en un país normal se intentaría separar el grano de la paja. Aquí no, es una especie de lobby.


----------



## Torbe (19 Jun 2020)

Por supuesto que es un lobby, y siempre creen a la mujer. Tiene que hacerlo muy mal, como es esta de mi caso, para que archiven su causa. Y cuando lo hacen, todos calladitos para que no se sepa mucho. Pero lo curioso del dato es que todo lo de esta tia de los futbolistas se ha archivado para siempre. Todo mentira, y asi otras tantas


----------



## The Replicant (19 Jun 2020)

mienten, difaman y si cuela cuela.

y si no cuela, pues no pasa nada. Todo les sale gratis.


----------



## Siddhartha (19 Jun 2020)

@Torbe, voy a ser directo, ¿sabes qué tienen contra ti? Que eres un tio gordete, poco atractivo y no toleran la evidencia de que a las mujeres eso les da completamente igual, que lo que les importa es que eres majo y pagas bien. Entonces, si a las mujeres lo que las mueve es el interés económico, es que son putas, y en esas condiciones, significa que la prostitución es voluntaria. Por otro lado, de corazón te digo que no eres feo, que tienes talento para escribir y puedes hacer cosas interesantes, tanto delante como detrás de la cámara.

Te repito que me molaría conocerte y tomarme unas cañitas contigo, te pediría consejo en algunas cosas y te daría mi punto de vista en otras. Sin más, yo la verdad es que soy un chico tímido, tal vez tú también lo eres y lo compensas con tu personaje.

Un abrazo, me alegro que hayas recuperado tu canal.


----------



## Torbe (19 Jun 2020)

Puede ser, pero no entiendo que haya un comité organizado para ir contra tipos como yo, tanto poder tengo? soy tan importante? no se, tan solo soy un productor porno que de vez en cuando opina sobre lo que me rota por la cabeza...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Puede ser, pero no entiendo que haya un comité organizado para ir contra tipos como yo, tanto poder tengo? soy tan importante? no se, tan solo soy un productor porno que de vez en cuando opina sobre lo que me rota por la cabeza...





Te tienen en el punto de mira, yo de ti dejaba el negocio de las tetas y culos aparcado unos cuanto años y emprendería en otros temas, en el próximo montaje policial-mediático que te preparen igual no tienes tanta suerte, igual te toca un juez de Porremos o del Opus judei con ganas de hacer méritos y acabas chupandote nueve años de talego como quien no quiere la cosa.


Suerte.


----------



## Torbe (19 Jun 2020)

Te aseguro que lo van a tener muy dificil para hacerme algo asi a partir de ahora. He tomado muchas precauciones


----------



## AEM (19 Jun 2020)

lo que ocurre aquí es que no pueden consentir que un tipo como Torbe muestre la realidad de la naturaleza femenina tal cual es. Eso rompe toda la teoría victimista que utiliza el feminazismo para obtener sus réditos.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...



Tu foro me ha arruinado la vida.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

@Torbe No me puedo creer que no cerrases el foro por lo menos, que nos dejases tirados y que no me hablases al menos una vez en casi diez años.

Sólo una, al menos un puto mísero quote.

Con todo lo que yo te he dado.

Te di lo mejor de mi juventud, para que pudieses enriquecerte con los anuncios y poco más. ¿Y qué recibo a cambio de tanto tiempo y esfuerzo? Menos que nada, problemas psicológicos y legales, insultos, pérdida de reputación y demás. Tú foro me enganchó como la heroína, podía haber invertido todo ese tiempo en aprender cocina profesional o pintar cuadros, en lugar de hozar en la ponzoña de lo peor que puede ofrecer el ser humano.

Nos abandonas como un padre que se ha ido a por tabaco, te limpias el glande con mi vida y mi imagen como si fuese un kleenex, y te da igual que toda la maldad y la oscuridad que había en tu foro del que no te hacías cargo haya destrozado vidas y mentes o no.

¿Por qué?

¿Yo qué te he hecho?

Y todo porque te vi por televisión en Canal Sur, durante unas vacaciones con mi familia de La Línea.

¿Qué te hice yo para que te cargases mi juventud, mi salud mental, mi vida y mi imagen?

¿Por qué eso es justo?

Soy Barley, pero seguro que ni sabes quién soy y te doy igual. Siempre te hemos importado una mierda, tus propios hijos e hijas virtuales.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

Ni siquiera quería conectarme a Burbuja desde este piso, ya no vivo con mis padres, pero me acosaron fuera del foro y me obligaron a volver.

No quiero engancharme a Putalocura o a Burbuja nunca más, lo que quiero es rehacer mi vida y ser un ser humano real fuera de la red.

Y no "un friki", o "un personaje".

No tienes derecho a crear una red social con miles de usuarios y luego dejar que en ella campen la toxicidad, la malevolencia, la competitividad desmedida por encima de toda ética, el cyberbulling, y la crueldad en la red. Cambiaste la vida de mucha gente cuando creaste Putalocura, y tienes que responsabilizarte de eso moralmente hablando.

A mí me has costado muchos psicólogos y psiquiatras y eso no es aceptable, quiero mi puta Justicia.

¿Por qué no ves que tu dejadez afectó vidas inocentes más allá de lo que puedes ver, y que no todo es la pela inmediata?

A la mejor algunas prostitutas quieren ejercer, pero otras no, y es justo y moral poder decir eso.

Tú no eres "el bueno" quieras el apoyo del sector más carca del foro o no, a mí tampoco me gusta el feminismo radical, pero a veces el feminismo es moral y tiene sentido defenderlo, y los demás y las demás no queremos vivir en un país cutre y friki en el que los modelos a seguir sois tú, el Fary o Torrente. Quiero poder vivir en Canadá y que la gente me trate como a un ser humano lgtb que merece respeto y no como al mariquita del pueblo, tu red social me provocó un sufrimiento indecible, sobre todo porque el autismo me lo diagnosticaron tarde y mal y se aprovecharon de una discapacidad que no tenía para cebarse conmigo.

No puedes esperar caernos bien sin más, hay facturas que pagar y el karma al final te castiga mandándote a la cárcel o borrándote el canal de YouTube como es lógico.

Si me gustaría una disculpa de corazón como mínimo, no tenía que sufrir el Infierno del bullying otra vez después de salir de la cárcel del instituto. El problema es que tu amoralidad tiene un lado que es codicioso e indiferente al sufrimiento del débil, y como siempre he tragado tanta puta injusticia cualquier día me chino y le pago dinero a un hacker para que ataque Burbuja. Soy la única persona de este antro que le pagó dinero a un hacker para darle una hostia al servidor de Putalocura una vez, y casi lo hundo. Me costó 300€ hacer eso, pero los volvería a pagar sin pensármelo mucho.

A veces el débil tiene que hacer puta Justicia de una manera radical y violenta porque de lo contrario no puede conseguir un trato que es humano y moral.

Tú siempre has sido una persona amoral y vil de puertas para dentro, y que sonrías mucho no puede ocultarnos toda esa putridez desalmada que te posee por dentro como un demonio bíblico. Quiero pensar que me equivoco, y que tienes una pizca de humanidad, pero Putalocura me hizo mucho daño en su día, y le debes una disculpa a una persona lgtb que no tenía por qué haber sufrido toda esa discriminación gratuita.

De momento me he puesto de parte de asociaciones lgtb y feministas para facilitar que cierren Burbuja.

Es excesivo, pero trabajo para minar la libertad de expresión desde dentro del propio foro, al menos cuando es necesario, y el sector franquista del foro lo sabe.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

@Torbe Contesta en serio cuando te conectes, por favor. Quiero creer que tienes buen fondo, y que no siempre apareces por los foros pensando en seguidores o pelas.


----------



## Registrador (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Puede ser, pero no entiendo que haya un comité organizado para ir contra tipos como yo, tanto poder tengo? soy tan importante? no se, tan solo soy un productor porno que de vez en cuando opina sobre lo que me rota por la cabeza...



Si no lo has leido, leete el archipelago gulag, te daras cuenta que los cargos intermedios del regimen no necesitan recibir ordenes directas de la cupula del Partido, ya se encargan ellos mismos de imponer la ideologia mas radical, con el miedo de no ser ellos los siguientes.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

No, pero Torbe me rompió el corazón igual como un padre que se va a por tabaco y no vuelve.

No es justo, con todo el tiempo y las energías que le di a tu foro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (19 Jun 2020)

Cyberbully dijo:


> Ni siquiera quería conectarme a Burbuja desde este piso, ya no vivo con mis padres, pero me acosaron fuera del foro y me obligaron a volver.
> 
> No quiero engancharme a Putalocura o a Burbuja nunca más, lo que quiero es rehacer mi vida y ser un ser humano real fuera de la red.
> 
> ...



Ahora qué buscas, una respuesta de papá Torbe para luego engancharte como una lapa a él y mandarle 40.000 privados? Tú hubieses acabado igual de jodido en cualquier comunidad online, y lo sabes... Si te hubieses enganchado a Facebook en vez de al foro de Putalocura, ahora estarías pidiéndole indemnizaciones a Mark Zuckerberg por haberte destruido la juventud.


----------



## calzonazos (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## Saco de papas (19 Jun 2020)

Es aparecer Torbe y aparecer cuentas de feminazis como setas.

Joder que pitbulls las "tías" éstas, viven para ir detrás de alguien para insultarle. Que vida más triste.


----------



## Life After Hate (19 Jun 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ahora qué buscas, una respuesta de papá Torbe para luego engancharte como una lapa a él y mandarle 40.000 privados? Tú hubieses acabado igual de jodido en cualquier comunidad online, y lo sabes... Si te hubieses enganchado a Facebook en vez de al foro de Putalocura, ahora estarías pidiéndole indemnizaciones a Mark Zuckerberg por haberte destruido la juventud.



Pues habría preferido engancharme a Facebook, la píldora roja simplemente no es compatible con una sexualidad lgtb que nunca he elegido, y eso me crea muchos problemas identitarios. Estoy en desacuerdo en parte, en Facebook nunca habría absorbido tanta toxicidad y maldad online.

@qbit fue mi primer profesor foril porque en su día me influyó mucho qbitácora, pero la píldora roja es como el té de ayahuasca, puede no gustarte lo que ves en el viaje.


----------



## golden graham (19 Jun 2020)

@Torbe yo que tu cambiaria de business lo del porno en españa se ha convertido en un campo de minas salvo que hagas porno feminazi de ese que no se haria una paja ni un refugiado afgano que llevara 5 años sin follar


----------



## calzonazos (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## kakarot (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## bondiappcc (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe, bienvenido sea quien en su casa está.

Cuéntanos cómo te fue en Ifema con el virus chino.


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Vaya, parece que me han devuelto la cuenta de youtube... espero que esta vez sea para siempre



En efecto, acabo de entrar.
Ya veré algún vídeo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Jun 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Este foro ya estaba aqui y funcionaba perfectamente antes de que vinieras tu con tus necedades de niñata repelente. Lo que puedes hacer es largarte de una puta vez payasa.



El puto payas@ y niñat@ repelente eres tú, yo me quedaré el tiempo que quiera quedarme y si te molesta mi presencia tienes 2 opciones, ignorarme o irte tú.


----------



## auricooro (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Yo no me aprovecho de nadie, querido.
> Esa chica que sale en el video es Carlota Teen, antigua actriz con la que siempre me porté bien con ella, la di trabajo, le deje mi casa un par de meses gratis para vivir, y nunca hubo ningun problema con ella.
> Pero dio la casualidad de que se fue a trabajar con Cumlouder, y alli le comieron la cabeza a base de bien y me la pusieron en mi contra. Resultado?
> - me denunció pq me negué a borrar sus escenas de mi web
> ...



Mujeres que un día follan contigo y al siguiente te falsodenuncian? No sé Torbe, igual nunca hemos hablado de ese tema en este foro XD.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Jun 2020)

Cyberbully dijo:


> @Torbe No me puedo creer que no cerrases el foro por lo menos, que nos dejases tirados y que no me hablases al menos una vez en casi diez años.
> 
> Sólo una, al menos un puto mísero quote.
> 
> ...



Quizás el problema de tu salud mental empezase mucho antes y ni te diste cuenta si viste estos dibujos animados donde participó, puede ser que incluyese imágenes subliminales como pasa en Walt Disney y aún no se ha descubierto el pastel...


----------



## Fargo (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe, me alegro que te hayan devuelto tu canal de youtube, tenías vídeos cojonudos ahí que mucha gente aún no habrá visto.
Y encima has tenido los cojones de pasarte por aquí dando la cara y foreando como uno más, y eso es precisamente lo que te diferencia de otros famosos, que no tienes miedo de exponerte y dar tu opinión de lo que te salga de ahí por muy políticamente incorrecta que sea.
Te animo a que sigas haciendo más videos en tu canal, que le des caña al porno, que disfrutes de la vida y que de vez en cuando te pases por el ático de burbuja a echarte unas risas con nosotros.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Jun 2020)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> El puto payas@ y niñat@ repelente eres tú, yo me quedaré el tiempo que quiera quedarme y si te molesta mi presencia tienes 2 opciones, ignorarme o irte tú.



No te equivoques, la que se tiene que joder porque aqui nadie le va a aguantar sus tonterias de niña rata eres tu, estupida.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Jun 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> No te equivoques, la que se tiene que joder porque aqui nadie le va a aguantar sus tonterias de niña rata eres tu, estupida.



No te equivoques tú, estúpido garrulo (que no sabes ni escribir sin errores ortográficos y lo único que has aprendido en esta vida es a insultar), el que se va a tener que joder aquí eres tú y los que son como tú, porque estoy va a cambiar con el tiempo para mejor.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Jun 2020)

Y que es lo que se supone que ha hecho mal este señor?


----------



## el antorcha (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Puede ser, pero no entiendo que haya un comité organizado para ir contra tipos como yo, tanto poder tengo? soy tan importante? no se, tan solo soy un productor porno que de vez en cuando opina sobre lo que me rota por la cabeza...



Pero hombre si han metido 18 años a los de la Arandina, 9 a los de la Manada siendo totalmente inocentes y cada día encarcelan y despluman a cientos de hombres por razones políticas.

Han ido a por ti por lo mismo que van a por todos, intentan aterrorizar a los hombres y contentar a las zorras rojas feminazis que son las que mandan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Te aseguro que lo van a tener muy dificil para hacerme algo asi a partir de ahora. He tomado muchas precauciones



Da igual las precauciones que tomes, esto mismo dice un personaje de una pelicula de mafia se llama el irlandes, uno de los personajes dice nunca vendran a por mi, no se atreveran tome muchas precauciones, el personaje al final no acaba bien........

En el momento en el que quieran te zurran de nuevo, coño torbe parece mentira.

Lo unico que puede salvarte es que no seas importante para ellos y prefieran nuevos casos mediaticos con los que estar 24 horas en los medios diciendo que los hombres somos muy malos, seguramente ya te hayan amortizado y te hayan fragelado suficiente como para olvidarse de ti y pasar a por el siguiente.

No obstante creo que el movimiento que pienso que te jodio a ti y a tantos otros ha perdido bastante poder en el ultimo año, veremos haber como se va sucediendo el futuro.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Jun 2020)

@Torbe uno di noi...


----------



## Pitu24 (20 Jun 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Te tienen en el punto de mira, yo de ti dejaba el negocio de las tetas y culos aparcado unos cuanto años y emprendería en otros temas, en el próximo montaje policial-mediático que te preparen igual no tienes tanta suerte, igual te toca un juez de Porremos o del Opus judei con ganas de hacer méritos y acabas chupandote nueve años de talego como quien no quiere la cosa.
> 
> 
> Suerte.



Lo mejor es hacerse filántropo. Con un par de milloncejos de inversión, vas comprando periodistas, te lavas la imagen, emprendes negocios turbios en África, te anotas el punto del humanitarismo, creas tu red de ONG para hacer lobby a los gobiernos y para la próxima pandemia seguro que estás en buena posición para hacerte con un trozo del pastel cuando se reparta el poder del Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## Avispa (20 Jun 2020)

¿Ganar dinero a consta de la debilidad del prójimo forma parte del ideario del buen antifeminazi? 




Año 2012
*El productor porno Torbe, condenado por estafar a través de un teléfono erótico*

Según publica el diario _El Mundo_, la sentencia de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid detalla cómo _Torbe _contrató una línea por medio de su empresa La Cerda S.L., desde la cual se mantenía a los estafados hasta por espacio de varios días colgados del teléfono mientras esperaban un premio que nunca llegaba.

A los afectados, entre los que se encuentra un anciano de noventa años que llegó a llamar casi 200 veces, les llegaba una gran factura telefónica por cuenta de un teléfono porno con tarifa de 1,09 euros/minuto, aunque creían estar llamando a un programa de Canal 7 por el premio.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jun 2020)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Lo mejor es hacerse filántropo. Con un par de milloncejos de inversión, vas comprando periodistas, te lavas la imagen, emprendes negocios turbios en África, te anotas el punto del humanitarismo, creas tu red de ONG para hacer lobby a los gobiernos y para la próxima pandemia seguro que estás en buena posición para hacerte con un trozo del pastel cuando se reparta el poder del Nuevo Orden Mundial.



no hay huevos de hacer Bubake en la patera, Lujuria en el CIE o Menas de fiesta.


----------



## Torbe (20 Jun 2020)

Hombre, lo de la estafa
Esto si que fue divertido
Una tia me viene y me dice si puede poner publicidad en mi web, de unos telefonos 906 donde la gente llama a un numero y nada mas descolgar se le dice el coste de la llamada.
Le meto el banner con esos numeros y al cabo de un tiempo recibo una denuncia por estafa. Nos llevan a juicio a ella y a mi. A ella ni la nombran, a mi en todos los periodicos por ser quien soy. 
Tio, asume que te la cascaste llamando a esos numeros, y no te inventes que no sabias nada bla bla




Avispa dijo:


> ¿Ganar dinero a consta de la debilidad del prójimo forma parte del ideario del buen antifeminazi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torbe (20 Jun 2020)

Parece ser que los de Youtube me han escrito y mas o menos me han pedido disculpas
Todo esto es raro de cojones


----------



## Torbe (20 Jun 2020)

Ah, y sobre el foro que tenia no me pregunteis nada. Yo solo digo que nunca dio dinero, y si muchos quebraderos de cabeza, por eso me lo quité de encima


----------



## Avispa (20 Jun 2020)

*Piden siete años de cárcel para el conocido actor de cine porno 'Torbe*
"El juez ordenó un registro en casa de Torbe y halló 64 archivos de pornografía infantil con niñas de corta edad manteniendo relaciones sexuales con adultos, entre otro material pornográfico.

El juicio contra Torbe, que se enfrenta a siete años de cárcel, se celebrará en un juzgado de lo penal de Madrid."


----------



## uno_de_tantos (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Parece ser que los de Youtube me han escrito y mas o menos me han pedido disculpas
> Todo esto es raro de cojones



Por lo que comentas tiene toda la pinta de ser un algoritmo automatizado. A lo mejor por x quejas se reporta una probable falta contra la política de la empresa y se cierra automáticamente. 

Si van con retraso comprobando los casos, cierran hasta la revisión.

O eso, o no les ha gustado que vayas contando la situación. Si es ese caso, tu popularidad por una vez ha jugado a tu favor.


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Jun 2020)

LBRY


----------



## stray cat (20 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Ah, y sobre el foro que tenia no me pregunteis nada. Yo solo digo que nunca dio dinero, y si muchos quebraderos de cabeza, por eso me lo quité de encima



Pues como este. Que tiene 500 usuarios y no da un duro. Cuidado que el dueño pasa tu IP a la poli en cuanto te metas con la PSOEMOS la ETA las mujeres los moronegros los funcionarios etc.


----------



## Kramer99 (21 Jun 2020)

Martosbb dijo:


> Los dueños de foropl.com están ganando mas de 15 mil euros al mes entre Adsense y publicidad de temáticas adulto



¿Fuente?


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Ah, y sobre el foro que tenia no me pregunteis nada. Yo solo digo que nunca dio dinero, y si muchos quebraderos de cabeza, por eso me lo quité de encima




A título informativo, te comento que tu amigo Juan Ovejero también tiene user en este foro, hóviusli.


----------



## Kramer99 (21 Jun 2020)

Martosbb dijo:


> ahrefs.com



Me quedo igual. Difícil de creer eso que dices, pon una captura o un algo.


----------



## Siddhartha (21 Jun 2020)

A ver, los del foro PL, no vengais con vuestras mierdas aquí, este es un foro masculinista. Nos pasamos por el forro de los cojones a ILG, a Mundele y vuestro estilismo literario, somos una fuerza compacta de miles de usuarios, podemos aplastaros.


----------



## Torbe (21 Jun 2020)

Como siempre digo, hay que escuchar las dos versiones. Esa es la version de la policia, y la de la prensa, y esta es la mia

Aquí está la explicación a la noticia de que tengo material pedófilo en mi PC. | El Blog de Torbe

y vale ya, por favor, es muy agotador tener que andar dando explicaciones por todo, entrad a mi blog y ahi vereis mi version de casi todo




Avispa dijo:


> *Piden siete años de cárcel para el conocido actor de cine porno 'Torbe*
> "El juez ordenó un registro en casa de Torbe y halló 64 archivos de pornografía infantil con niñas de corta edad manteniendo relaciones sexuales con adultos, entre otro material pornográfico.
> 
> El juicio contra Torbe, que se enfrenta a siete años de cárcel, se celebrará en un juzgado de lo penal de Madrid."


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Jun 2020)

Martosbb dijo:


> Los dueños de foropl.com están ganando mas de 15 mil euros al mes entre Adsense y publicidad de temáticas adulto, por qué no lo hiciste tu en su día cuando te lo recomendó la SEO Aleyda ?



De dónde te sacas eso?
Edit visto. Ahref.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Jun 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Como siempre digo, hay que escuchar las dos versiones. Esa es la version de la policia, y la de la prensa, y esta es la mia
> 
> Aquí está la explicación a la noticia de que tengo material pedófilo en mi PC. | El Blog de Torbe
> 
> y vale ya, por favor, es muy agotador tener que andar dando explicaciones por todo, entrad a mi blog y ahi vereis mi version de casi todo



A ver si vas a ser tonto y no te has enterado? 
Yo que tu me temería a mi mismo.


----------



## Avispa (21 Jun 2020)

En el juicio podremos oir las dos versiones, la tuya y la de la víctima. 
Es lógico que en tu versión seas inocente, pero igual estás jodiendo la vida de algunas mujeres, y quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Jun 2020)

Avispa dijo:


> En el juicio podremos oir las dos versiones, la tuya y la de la víctima.
> Es lógico que en tu versión seas inocente, pero igual estás jodiendo la vida de algunas mujeres, y quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.



pues si ya de entrada es la victima no se para que hace falta ningun juicio...

ofrece un dinero por rodar unas escenas que ya se sabe de antemano de que van,chicas en perfecto uso de sus facultades mentales lo aceptan...que se me esta escapando aqui? Por que esta este buen hombre de juicio en juicio? Es que salvo que se considere a las mujeres retrasaditas a las que hay que llevar de la manita yo no se que clase de delito puede haber aqui.

y lo digo considerando los videos que hacia un autentico coñazo,solo me metia a PL a ojear el foro y leer alguna sesuda reflexion que cagaba Torbe de vez en cuando en la web


----------



## Avispa (21 Jun 2020)

Pues no sé lo que habrá exactamente, los medios dicen una cosa, el presunto dice otra y el juicio se celebrará algún día y tal vez sepamos más detalles entonces. El caso es que le acusan de difundir pornografía hecha con una menor cuando él ya sabía que era menor cuando consintió hacerlo, y que tuvo que pagar una fianza de cien mil euros para salir de la cárcel. 
Si quieres hacer porno respeta a las menores. Si te dicen que alguien que tú creías mayor de edad no lo es, asume que difundir esas escenas es un delito. La ley está para cumplirla y para proteger a los menores de edad. Cuando alguien que hace porno no respeta algo tan básico como eso tiene consecuencias.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2020)

Avispa dijo:


> Pues no sé lo que habrá exactamente, los medios dicen una cosa, el presunto dice otra y el juicio se celebrará algún día y tal vez sepamos más detalles entonces. El caso es que le acusan de difundir pornografía hecha con una menor cuando él ya sabía que era menor cuando consintió hacerlo, y que tuvo que pagar una fianza de cien mil euros para salir de la cárcel.
> Si quieres hacer porno respeta a las menores. Si te dicen que alguien que tú creías mayor de edad no lo es, asume que difundir esas escenas es un delito. La ley está para cumplirla y para proteger a los menores de edad. Cuando alguien que hace porno no respeta algo tan básico como eso tiene consecuencias.



Es de suponer que se pedirá el DNI a las actrices.


----------



## ArturoB (27 Jun 2020)

cursotraffickerdigital dijo:


> @Torbe una pena que te hayan expulsado del foro que tu creaste.. y hasta le han cambiado el nompre y el dominio, y todos te repudian y te critican en ese foro...



Dejó el foro en manos de antiputeros, a quien se le ocurre...


----------



## ArturoB (27 Jun 2020)

cursotraffickerdigital dijo:


> Pues lo repudian y le odian en el foro que el creó.



Te lo he dicho, son antiputeros, no puedes poner sl mando de un foro de puteros gente que odia ese mundo.


----------



## ArturoB (27 Jun 2020)

Cualquier forero con nick de putero o que salía del subforo putas a cualquier otro era objeto de sorna y desprecio. El ambiente allí es tóxico, petulante y lleno de odio.


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2020)

Torbe dijo:


> Eso digo yo, qué buscan en mi para que me quieran fichar de cerca o de lejos?. Es que es acojonante esta caza de brujas que estoy teniendo desde hace años. Censurado en todos los medios de comunicacion, tele y periodicos, campaña de desprestigio brutal contra mi con unas acusaciones que a dia de hoy se han caido en un 90%. Y un monton de cosas mas que me callo. De verdad, no se que piensan que soy, o que voy a hacer. Tan importante soy que me quieren quitar de enmedio? que me digan qué les molesta de mi para saber al menos que cambiar.



Es aquello de que al clavo que sobresale hay que darle mas fuerte, no vaya a ser que empiecen a salirse todos.

Yo aún no me creo que no seas un troll. Quiero una foto con un cartel que diga: “ ILG es un puto gilipollas y su madre hizo un vidrio conmigo”.


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2020)

Cyberbully dijo:


> Ni siquiera quería conectarme a Burbuja desde este piso, ya no vivo con mis padres, pero me acosaron fuera del foro y me obligaron a volver.
> 
> No quiero engancharme a Putalocura o a Burbuja nunca más, lo que quiero es rehacer mi vida y ser un ser humano real fuera de la red.
> 
> ...



A llorar a tu casa, o a la de tus padres, atontao.


----------



## circonita (12 Jul 2020)

Yo cerré 2 canales porque no me daba una puta mierda de dinero (70€ al año) que les den por el culo.


----------



## allan smithee (12 Ago 2020)

Le han chapado la cuenta de tiktok

Suspenden la cuenta de TitkTok de 'Torbe' tras una campaña en redes sociales


----------



## golden graham (12 Ago 2020)

otra vez???


----------



## miau2020 (12 Ago 2020)

circonita dijo:


> Yo cerré 2 canales porque no me daba una puta mierda de dinero (70€ al año) que les den por el culo.



de que tematica eran?


----------



## Desmond Humes (12 Ago 2020)

Es "el pupas" de las redes sociales.


----------



## circonita (12 Ago 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> de que tematica eran?



Uno de electrónica (circuitos electrónicos) y el otro de temas médicos (copy pastes de la wikipedia o similar)


----------



## miau2020 (12 Ago 2020)

circonita dijo:


> Uno de electrónica (circuitos electrónicos) y el otro de temas médicos (copy pastes de la wikipedia o similar)



los cerraste por que daban 70€ y ahora pasan a darte 0?


----------



## circonita (12 Ago 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> los cerraste por que daban 70€ y ahora pasan a darte 0?



Sí y por otras mierdas de las que Youtube me tiene hasta los huevos.

Yo no hago un trabajo para que me den una propina de 5 ó 6€ al mes como si fuese un niño subnormal y además dos canales que tenía y estaban monetizados los desmonetizaron por no tener 1000 suscriptores o por no tener nosecuantas mil horas de visualizaciones al año. Si la gente hiciese eso, Youtube tendría que tratar mejor a la gente que les sube contenido a su plataforma a coste cero, porque si Youtube gana dinero, es porque hay decenas de millones que han hecho un trabajo a cambio de casi nada y para mí 70€ al año es un insulto, porque parece que se están riendo en mi cara, así que yo no ganaré ni 70€ al año, pero ellos tampoco ganarán más de esos 70€.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2020)

@Torbe soy de las Arenas te he dejado un correo... 
¿No te apetece un helado de aberasturi o unas pastas del zuricalday?


----------



## Kalevala (13 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es de suponer que se pedirá el DNI a las actrices.



Joder mil veces repetido: le dieron uno falsificado o de una amiga y se lo pasó (culpa de la secre, que él no se encargaba de eso)
Y la "niña" tenía 17 y pico añitos y unas tetas como globos de feria.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (13 Ago 2020)

Te jodes por gordo, degenerado e hijo de la gran pvta.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (13 Ago 2020)

PUTAS FEMINAZIS PORCULERAS DESAGRADECIDAS. MANO DURA Y TACONES LES HACE FALTA!


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Ago 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Joder mil veces repetido: le dieron uno falsificado o de una amiga y se lo pasó (culpa de la secre, que él no se encargaba de eso)
> Y la "niña" tenía 17 y pico añitos y unas tetas como globos de feria.



Una cosa es la culpa y otra lla responsabilidad.


----------



## ·TUERTO (2 Jun 2021)

Torbe dijo:


> Me han cerrado el canal, donde tenia casi 400 videos y llevaba 6 años con el.
> La razon?
> 
> "Esta cuenta se ha cancelado debido a infracciones graves o reiteradas de la política de YouTube relacionada con el spam, prácticas y contenido engañosos, o bien otras infracciones de las Condiciones de Servicio."
> ...


----------



## BHAN83 (29 Ene 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Eres muy grande torbe. Bienvenido al foro, esta es tu casa
> 
> El último reducto de la libertad que aún queda en pie en este país



En efecto aqui nunca será censurado por opinar en contra de feminazis.

En todo caso sería baneado por opinar a favor.


----------

